# مزمور كل يوم



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)

لنصلِّ معاً 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 من المزمور (30) 
 ... رتلوا للربِّ يا أتقياءه 
 وأحمدوا ذكره المقدس. 
…
 يا ربُّ أقول في طُمأنينتي: 
 "لا أتزعزع إلى الأبد". 
برضاك وقفت منيعاً كالجبل، 
 وحين حجبت وجهك ارتعبت. 
استمع يا ربُّ وتحنن، 
 وكن يا ربُّ نصيري..
لأرتل لك ولا أسكت، 
 أيها الربُّ إلهي، 
 إلى الأبد أحمدك. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين.





 أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)

لنصلِّ معاً 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 من المزمور (32) 
طوبى للذي غفرت آثامه وسترت خطاياه. 
طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الربُّ خطيئة، …
وليس في روحه غشُّ..
اعترف لك بخطيئتي، ولا أكتم أثمي. 
قلتُ: اعترف للربِّ بمعاصيَّ، 
 حقاً صفحت عن اثم خطيئتي.. 
أنت ستر ليّ، في الضيق تحرسني. 
بترانيم بهجة النجاة تُطوقني. 
يقول الربُّ: أُعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. 
أنصحك. عيني ترعاك.. 
افرحوا بالربِّ أيها الابرار وابتهجوا. 
اهتفوا يا جميع مستقيمي القلوب. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. 





.أمين


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)

من المزمور (42) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



مثلما يشتاق الأيل الى مجاري المياه 
 هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك …
نفسي عطشى إلى الله الإله الحيّ، 
 فمتى أجي وأمثل أمام الله؟..
لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي؟ 
 ولماذا أنت قلقة في داخلي؟ 
 ترجي الله، فأني سأظل أحمده. 
لأنه عوني وإلهي.. 
يُبدي لي رحمته في النهار، 
 وفي الليل ترافقني ترنيمته، 
 صلاةٌ لإله حياتي.. 
لماذا أنت مكتئبة يا نفسي، ولماذا أنت قلقة؟ 
 ترجي الله، فأني سأظل أحمده، لأنه عوني وإلهي. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. 





آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)

لنصلّ معا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 من الزمور (62) 
إلى الله ترتاح نفسي، 
 ومنه وحده خلاصي. 
... خالقي هو ومخلصي
 وملجأي فلالا أتزعزع.. 
توكلوا عليه أيها الشعب، 
 وافتحوا قلوبكم له، 
 لأنه ملجأ لنا كلَّ حين.. 
لا تتكلوا على الظلم، 
 وبالاختلاس لا تكسبوا. 
واذا كثرت ثروتكم، 
 فلا تمل قلوبكم إليها. 
وأن الرحمة لك يا ربّ 
 تجازي الانسان بحسب عمله. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والان وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. 









آمين.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)

لنصلّ معًا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 من المزمور (59) 
إليك أسارع يا عزتي، 
 لأنك يا الله ملجأي. 
...
 تتقدمني برحمتك... 
وأنا أنشد لعزتك، 
 وأرنّم في الصباح لرحمتك، 
 لأنك كنت ملجأ لي، 
 وملاذا في يوم ضيقي. 
أرتل لك يا عزتي، 
 لأنك يا الله ملجأي، 
 إلهي الذي يرحمني. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. 





.أمين


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)

لنصلِّ معاً 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 من الزمور (57) 
ارحمني ياالله ارحمني، 
 لأنَّ بك لاذت نفسي..
...
 لتتعالَ يا الله على السموات 
 وليرتفع مجدك على الأرض كلها. 
نصبوا شبكة لخطواتي، فأنحنت نفسي. 
حفروا حفرة فسقطوا هم فيها. 
ثابت قلبي ياالله، ثابت قلبي، 
 أشدوا وأرنم. استيقظي يا نفسي. 
استيقظي يا رباب ويا عود. 
سأوقظ الفجر على شدوي. 
ياربُّ أحمدك بين الشعوب 
 وأشدو لك بين الأمم. 
لأن رحمتك قد عظمت إلى السماوات، 
 وحقك إلى الغمام. 
ارتفع ياالله على السماوات، 
 وليرتفع مجدك على كلّ الأرض.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين 





أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)

لنصلِّ معاً 
 من المزمور (67) 
ليرحمنا الله وليباركنا 
 وليضىء بوجهه علينا. ...
لكي يُعرف في الأرض طريقك 
 وفي جميع الأمم خلاصك. 
لتحمدك الشعوب يا الله 
 لتحمدك الشعوب جميعاً! 
لتفرح الأمم وتهلّل 
 لأنك بالعدل تدين العالمين 
 بالاستقامة تدين الشعوب 
 وفي الأرض تهدي الأمم. 
لتحمدك الشعوب يا الله 
 لتحمدك الشعوب جميعاً! 
الأرض أعطت غلتها 
 فليباركنا الله الهنا 
 ليباركنا الله ولتخشه 
 أقاصي الأرض جميعاً. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)

من المزمور (1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



طوبى للانسان الذي لا يتبع مشورة الاشرار، 
 ولا يقف في طريق الخاطئين، ...
ولا يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين. 
بل في شريعة الربّ هواه، 
 يتأمل فيها ليلا ونهاراً، 
 فيكون كالشجرة المغروسة 
 على مجاري المياه 
 تعطي ثمارها في أوانه 
 وورقها لا يذبل، 
 وكل ما يصنعه ينجح. 
لأن الربّ يحفظ طريق الابرار. 
وأما طريق الأشرار فتهلك. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى 
الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)

من المزمور (25) 
إليك أيها الربُّ أرفع نفسي ...
فعرّفني طرقك، وعلمني سبلك. 
...
 دربني في حقك وعلمني، 
 فأنك أنت الإله مخلصي، 
 وإياك أرجو طوال النهار. 
ربِّ أذكر مراحمك وأحساناتك منذ الأزل. 
لا تذكر خطايا صباي التي ارتكبتها، ولا معاصي، 
 بل اذكرني وفقاً لرحمتك، 
 ومن أجل جودتك ياربُّ ...
تتجه عيناي دائما نحو الرب، 
 لأنه يُحرّر رجلي من فخ الشرير. 
التفت نحوي وارحمني ...
يحفظني الكمال والاستقامة، 
 لأني إياك أنتظرت. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى الداهرين أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2019)

من المزمور (26) 
 ... رحمتك (يا ربّ) أمام عيني، 
 وفي حقك أسلك*.. 
...
 أحبُّ بيتاً تحلُّ فيه 
 ومقاماً يسكن فيه مجدك. 
أنا في النزاهة أسلك، 
 فافتدني وتحنّن عليَّ 
 لتقف قدماي على أرضٍ أمنة، 
 وفي المجامع أبارك الربّ. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى الداهرين. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

مزامير التوبة 
 لنصلِّ معاً من الزمور (57) 
ارحمني ياالله ارحمني، 
 لأنَّ بك لاذت نفسي، ...
وبظلِّ جناحيك أحتمي 
 إلى أن تعبر المصائب.. 
يُرسل الله رحمته وحقّه..
لتتعالَ يا الله على السموات 
 وليرتفع مجدك على الأرض كلها. 
ثابت قلبي ياالله، ثابت قلبي، 
 أشدوا وأرنم. استيقظي يا نفسي..
لأن رحمتك قد عظمت إلى السماوات، 
 وحقك إلى الغمام. 
ارتفع ياالله على السماوات، 
 وليرتفع مجدك على كلّ الأرض.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

مزامير التوبة
 لنصلّ معا من المزمور (51) 
أرحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك 
 وأمح معاصي حسب كثرة رأفتك ...
أغسلني كلياً من أثمي 
 وطهرني من خطيئتي 
 فانني أقرّ بمعاصي 
 وخطيئتي ماثلة أمامي دائماً. 
إليك وحدك أخطأتُ، 
 والشرُّ قدام عينيك صنعت..  
ها أني بالأثم ولدت 
 وفي الخطيئة حبلت بيّ أمي..
طهرني بالزوفا فأتنقى 
 أغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج. 
أسمعني صوث السرور والفرح، 
 فتبتهج عظامي التي سحقتها. 
احجب وجهك عن خطاياي وأمح كلَّ آثامي. 
قلباً نقياً أخلق فيّ يا الله، 
 وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي. 
لا تطردني من حضرتك، 
 ولا تنزع مني روحك القدوس.
ردّ ليَّ بهجتي بخلاصك، 
 وبروحٍ رضية آزرني. 
عندئذ أعلم الأثمة طرقك، 
 فيتوب إليك الخاطئون. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (32) 
طوبى للذي غفرت آثامه وسترت خطاياه. 
طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الربُّ خطيئة، ...
وليس في روحه غشُّ.. 
أنت ستر ليّ، في الضيق تحرسني. 
بترانيم بهجة النجاة تُطوقني. 
يقول الربُّ: 
أُعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها.. 
الواثق بالربِّ تُحيط به الرحمة. 
افرحوا بالربِّ أيها الابرار وابتهجوا. 
اهتفوا يا جميع مستقيمي القلوب. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (27) 
الربُّ نوري وخلاصي فممن أخاف؟ 
 الربُّ حصن حياتي فممن أرتعب؟ ..
...
 يُظللني يوم السوء 
 ويسترني بستر مسكنه. 
وعلى صخرة يرفعني. 
اسمع يا ربُّ صوت دعائي 
 وتحنّن واستجب لي. 
قلتَ: "ألتمسوا وجهي". 
فقلت: "وجهك يا ربُّ التمس". 
ليكن رجاؤك بالربِّ 
 تشدد وليتشجع قلبك، 
 وليكن جاؤك بالربِّ. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (26) 
 ... رحمتك (يا ربّ) أمام عيني، 
 وفي حقك أسلك*.. 
...
 أحبُّ بيتاً تحلُّ فيه 
 ومقاماً يسكن فيه مجدك. 
أنا في النزاهة أسلك، 
 فافتدني وتحنّن عليَّ 
 لتقف قدماي على أرضٍ أمنة، 
 وفي المجامع أبارك الربّ. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى الداهرين. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (25) 
إليك أيها الربُّ أرفع نفسي ...
فعرّفني طرقك، وعلمني سبلك. 
...
 دربني في حقك وعلمني، 
 فأنك أنت الإله مخلصي، 
 وإياك أرجو طوال النهار. 
ربِّ أذكر مراحمك وأحساناتك منذ الأزل. 
لا تذكر خطايا صباي التي ارتكبتها، ولا معاصي، 
 بل اذكرني وفقاً لرحمتك، 
 ومن أجل جودتك ياربُّ ...
تتجه عيناي دائما نحو الرب، 
 لأنه يُحرّر رجلي من فخ الشرير. 
التفت نحوي وارحمني ...
يحفظني الكمال والاستقامة، 
 لأني إياك أنتظرت. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى الداهرين أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (42)  
مثلما يشتاق الأيل الى مجاري المياه 
 هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك ...
نفسي عطشى إلى الله الإله الحيّ، 
 فمتى أجي وأمثل أمام الله؟.. 
لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي؟ 
 ولماذا أنت قلقة في داخلي؟ 
 ترجي الله، فأني سأظل أحمده. 
لأنه عوني وإلهي.. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى ددهر الداهرين. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (32) 
طوبى للذي غفرت آثامه وسترت خطاياه. 
طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الربُّ خطيئة، ...
وليس في روحه غشُّ.. 
أنت ستر ليّ، في الضيق تحرسني. 
بترانيم بهجة النجاة تُطوقني. 
يقول الربُّ: 
أُعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها.. 
الواثق بالربِّ تُحيط به الرحمة. 
افرحوا بالربِّ أيها الابرار وابتهجوا. 
اهتفوا يا جميع مستقيمي القلوب. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (85) 
أرجعنا يا الله مخلصنا ..
ألا تعود فتحيينا يا الله ...
فيفرح بك شعبك؟ 
 أرنا يا ربُّ رحمتك 
 وهبّ لنا خلاصك..
الرحمة والحق تلاقيا، 
 والعدل والسلام تعانقا. 
الحق من الأرض ينبت، 
 والعدل من السماء يشرف. 
الربُّ يهب الخير، 
 والأرض تُعطي غلالها.  
العدل يسير أمامه 
 ويمهد سبيلاً لخطواته. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (42)  
مثلما يشتاق الأيل الى مجاري المياه 
 هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك ...
نفسي عطشى إلى الله الإله الحيّ، 
 فمتى أجي وأمثل أمام الله؟.. 
لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي؟ 
 ولماذا أنت قلقة في داخلي؟ 
 ترجي الله، فأني سأظل أحمده. 
لأنه عوني وإلهي.. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى ددهر الداهرين. أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)

من المزمور (23) 
الربُّ راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيءٌ. 
في مراعٍ خضر يُريحني، ...
ومياهاً هادئة يوردوني. 
يُنعش نفسي، 
 يهديني إلى سبل الحقّ 
 من أجل أسمه. 
لو سرتُ في وادي ظلَّ الموت 
 لا أخاف شرًّ، لأنك انت معي. 
عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيانني. 
تُهيىء قُدَّامي مائدة تُجاه خصومي، 
 وتدهن بالطيب رأسي، وكأسي رويّة. 
الخير والرحمة يتبعانني كلَّ أيام حياتي، 
 وأسكن في بيت الربِّ إلى مدى الأيام.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)

مزامير التوبة 

 من المزمور (25) 
إليك أيها الربُّ أرفع نفسي. ...
عليك يا إلهي توكلت فلا تخزني. 
ولا تدع الأعداء يشمتون بي. 
فأن كلَّ من يرجوك لا يخيب. 
ياربُّ عرّفني طرقك، علمني سبلك. 
دربني في حقك وعلمني، 
 فأنك أنت الإله مخلصي، 
 وإياك أرجو طوال النهار. 
ربِّ أذكر مراحمك وأحساناتك منذ الأزل. 
لا تذكر خطايا صباي التي ارتكبتها، ولا معاصي، 
 بل اذكرني وفقاً لرحمتك، 
 ومن أجل جودتك ياربُّ. 
الرب صالح ومستقيم 
 لذلك يهدي الضالين الطريق. 
يُدرب الودعاء في سبل الحق
 ويعلمهم طريقه. 
مسالك لربّ كلها رحمة 
 وحقُّ لمن يحفظون عهده وشهاداته. 
فمن أجل أسمك 
 أصفح عن اثمي فإنه عظيم.. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2019)

من المزمور (51) 
أرحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ...
وأمح معاصي حسب كثرة رأفتك 
 أغسلني كلياً من أثمي 
 وطهرني من خطيئتي 
 فانني أقرّ بمعاصي 
 وخطيئتي ماثلة أمامي دائماً. 
إليك وحدك أخطأتُ، 
 والشرُّ قدام عينيك صنعت. 
لكي تتبرر إذا حكمت 
 وتزكو إذا قضيت. 
ها أني بالأثم ولدت 
 وفي الخطيئة حبلت بيّ أمي..
طهرني بالزوفا فأتنقى 
 أغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج. 
أسمعني صوث السرور والفرح، 
 فتبتهج عظامي التي سحقتها. 
احجب وجهك عن خطاياي 
 وأمح كلَّ آثامي. 
قلباً نقياً أخلق فيّ يا الله، 
 وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي..
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2019)

من المزمور (5) 
في الصباح باكراً تسمع صوتي، 
 وباكرا اتأهب وأنتظر. ...
إله أنت لا يسرّه الشرّ، 
 ولا يجاوره أهل السوء. 
أنا بكثرة رحمتك 
 أدخل بيتك يا ربُّ،
 وبخشوع أسجد لك
  في هيكلك المقدّس. 
اهدني سواء السبيل، 
 ويسِّر أمامي طريق النجاة. 
فيفرح جميع المحتمين بك 
 وإلى الأبد يرنمون لك. 
تُظللهم فيبتهجون بك 
 لأنهم يحبون اسمك. 
بارك الابرار يا ربُّ 
 وأحطهم برضاك كالدرع. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن والى الابد​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2019)

المزمور (4) 
في دُعائي أَجِبْني، يا إِلهَ بِرِّي. 
في الضِّيقِ فرجتَ عنِّي ...
فاَرْحَمْني واْستَمع إِلى صَلاتي.
أَطلعِ عَلينا نورَ وَجهِك، يا ربّ.
جَعَلتَ في قَلْبي سُرورًا 
 أَعظَمَ مِن سُرورِهم حينَ تَكثر حِنطَتُهم ونَبيذُهم.. 
لأَنَّكَ وَحدَكَ يا رَبُّ في أمانٍ تُسكِنُني. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2019)

من المزمور (1) 
طوبى لمن لا يسلك في مشورة الاشرار، 
ولا يقف في طريق الخاطئين، ...
ولا يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين. 
بل في شريعة الربّ هواه، 
 يتأمل فيها ليلا ونهاراً، 
 فيكون كالشجرة المغروسة 
 على مجاري المياه 
 تعطي ثمارها في أوانه 
 وورقها لا يذبل، 
 وكل ما يصنعه ينجح. 
لأن الربّ يحفظ طريق الابرار. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام
 والى دهر الداهرين. امين.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2019)

المزمور (23) 
الربُّ راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيءٌ. 
في مراعٍ خضر يُريحني، ...
ومياهاً هادئة يوردوني. 
يُنعش نفسي، 
 يهديني إلى سبل الحقّ 
 من أجل أسمه. 
لو سرتُ في وادي ظلَّ الموت 
 لا أخاف شرًّ، لأنك انت معي. 
عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيانني. 
تُهيىء قُدَّامي مائدة تُجاه خصومي، 
 وتدهن بالطيب رأسي، وكأسي رويّة. 
الخير والرحمة يتبعانني كلَّ أيام حياتي، 
 وأسكن في بيت الربِّ إلى مدى الأيام.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام 
والى دهر الداهرين. أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2019)

من المزمور (57) 
ارحمني ياالله ارحمني، 
 لأنَّ بك لاذت نفسي، ...
وبظلِّ جناحيك أحتمي..
ثابت قلبي ياالله، 
 ثابت قلبي، أشدوا وأرنم. 
استيقظي يا نفسي. 
استيقظي يا رباب ويا عود. 
سأوقظ الفجر على شدوي. 
ياربُّ أحمدك بين الشعوب 
 وأشدو لك بين الأمم. 
لأن رحمتك قد عظمت إلى السماوات، 
 وحقك إلى الغمام. 
ارتفع ياالله على السماوات، 
 وليرتفع مجدك على كلّ الأرض.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن 
وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين.
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أغسطس 2019)

مزمور 123 
. تَرْنِيمَةُ الْمَصَاعِدِ إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِناً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
2. هُوَذَا كَمَا أَنَّ عُيُونَ الْعَبِيدِ نَحْوَ أَيْدِي سَادَتِهِمْ كَمَا أَنَّ عَيْنَيِ الْجَارِيَةِ نَحْوَ يَدِ سَيِّدَتِهَا هَكَذَا عُيُونُنَا نَحْوَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا حَتَّى يَتَرَأَّفَ عَلَيْنَا.
3. ارْحَمْنَا يَا رَبُّ ارْحَمْنَا لأَنَّنَا كَثِيراً مَا امْتَلَأْنَا هَوَاناً.
4. كَثِيراً مَا شَبِعَتْ أَنْفُسُنَا مِنْ هُزْءِ الْمُسْتَرِيحِينَ وَإِهَانَةِ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أغسطس 2019)

مزمور 86 

. صَلاَةٌ لِدَاوُدَ أَمِلْ يَا رَبُّ أُذْنَكَ. اسْتَجِبْ لِي لأَنِّي مَِسْكِينٌ وَبَائِسٌ أَنَا.
2. احْفَظْ نَفْسِي لأَنِّي تَقِيٌّ. يَا إِلَهِي خَلِّصْ أَنْتَ عَبْدَكَ الْمُتَّكِلَ عَلَيْكَ.
3. ارْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي إِلَيْكَ أَصْرُخُ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ.
4. فَرِّحْ نَفْسَ عَبْدِكَ لأَنَّنِي إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَرْفَعُ نَفْسِي.
5. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ صَالِحٌ وَغَفُورٌ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ لِكُلِّ الدَّاعِينَ إِلَيْكَ.
6. اِصْغَ يَا رَبُّ إِلَى صَلاَتِي وَأَنْصِتْ إِلَى صَوْتِ تَضَرُّعَاتِي.
7. فِي يَوْمِ ضِيقِي أَدْعُوكَ لأَنَّكَ تَسْتَجِيبُ لِي.
8. لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ بَيْنَ الآلِهَةِ يَا رَبُّ وَلاَ مِثْلَ أَعْمَالِكَ.
9. كُلُّ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ صَنَعْتَهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ أَمَامَكَ يَا رَبُّ وَيُمَجِّدُونَ اسْمَكَ.
10. لأَنَّكَ عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ وَصَانِعٌ عَجَائِبَ. أَنْتَ اللهُ وَحْدَكَ.
11. عَلِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ أَسْلُكْ فِي حَقِّكَ. وَحِّدْ قَلْبِي لِخَوْفِ اسْمِكَ.
12. أَحْمَدُكَ يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِي وَأُمَجِّدُ اسْمَكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ.
13. لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ عَظِيمَةٌ نَحْوِي وَقَدْ نَجَّيْتَ نَفْسِي مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ السُّفْلَى.
14. اَللهُمَّ الْمُتَكَبِّرُونَ قَدْ قَامُوا عَلَيَّ وَجَمَاعَةُ الْعُتَاةِ طَلَبُوا نَفْسِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلُوكَ أَمَامَهُمْ.
15. أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَإِلَهٌ رَحِيمٌ وَرَأُوفٌ طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ.
16. الْتَفِتْ إِلَيَّ وَارْحَمْنِي. أَعْطِ عَبْدَكَ قُوَّتَكَ وَخَلِّصِ ابْنَ أَمَتِكَ.
17. اصْنَعْ مَعِي آيَةً لِلْخَيْرِ فَيَرَى ذَلِكَ مُبْغِضِيَّ فَيَخْزُوا لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ أَعَنْتَنِي وَعَزَّيْتَنِي.


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)

من المزمور (69) 
إليك صلاتي يا ربُّ 
 يا الله هذا آوان الرضى. 
...
 كن ليّ عونا بكثرة رحمتك 
 وخلصني يا ربّ بحقك.. 
لا تدع السيل يغمرني 
 ولا الأعماق تبتلعني، 
 ولا الهاوية تطبق فمها عليّ. 
أعني يا ربّ بجود رحمتك..
يرى المساكين فيفرحون، 
 وتحيا قلوب من يطلبون الله. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن 
وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين.
 أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)

المزمور الثالث 
 يَا رَبُّ، مَا أَكْثَرَ مُضَايِقِيَّ! كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ.
كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: «لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلهِهِ». سِلاَهْ....
أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي.
بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ، فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. سِلاَهْ.
أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي.
لاَ أَخَافُ مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الشُّعُوب الْمُصْطَفِّينَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ حَوْلِي.
قُمْ يَا رَبُّ! خَلِّصْنِي يَا إِلهِي! لأَنَّكَ ضَرَبْتَ كُلَّ أَعْدَائِي عَلَى الْفَكِّ. 
هَشَّمْتَ أَسْنَانَ الأَشْرَارِ.
لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ بَرَكَتُكَ. سِلاَهْ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أغسطس 2019)

مزمور  30
. 1مَزْمُورٌ أُغْنِيَةُ تَدْشِينِ الْبَيْتِ. لِدَاوُدَ أُعَظِّمُكَ يَا رَبُّ لأَنَّكَ نَشَلْتَنِي وَلَمْ تُشْمِتْ بِي أَعْدَائِي.
2. يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي اسْتَغَثْتُ بِكَ فَشَفَيْتَنِي.
3. يَا رَبُّ أَصْعَدْتَ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ نَفْسِي. أَحْيَيْتَنِي مِنْ بَيْنِ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي الْجُبِّ.
4. رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ يَا أَتْقِيَاءَهُ وَاحْمَدُوا ذِكْرَ قُدْسِهِ.
5. لأَنَّ لِلَحْظَةٍ غَضَبَهُ. حَيَاةٌ فِي رِضَاهُ. عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ.
6. وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي طُمَأْنِينَتِي: [لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ].
7. يَا رَبُّ بِرِضَاكَ ثَبَّتَّ لِجَبَلِي عِزّاً. حَجَبْتَ وَجْهَكَ فَصِرْتُ مُرْتَاعاً.
8. إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَصْرُخُ وَإِلَى السَّيِّدِ أَتَضَرَّعُ.
9. مَا الْفَائِدَةُ مِنْ دَمِي إِذَا نَزَلْتُ إِلَى الْحُفْرَةِ؟ هَلْ يَحْمَدُكَ التُّرَابُ؟ هَلْ يُخْبِرُ بِحَقِّكَ؟
10. اسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ وَارْحَمْنِي. يَا رَبُّ كُنْ مُعِيناً لِي.
11. حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحِي إِلَى رَقْصٍ لِي. حَلَلْتَ مِسْحِي وَمَنْطَقْتَنِي فَرَحاً
12. لِكَيْ تَتَرَنَّمَ لَكَ رُوحِي وَلاَ تَسْكُتَ. يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَحْمَدُكَ.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أغسطس 2019)

مزمور  30
. 1مَزْمُورٌ أُغْنِيَةُ تَدْشِينِ الْبَيْتِ. لِدَاوُدَ أُعَظِّمُكَ يَا رَبُّ لأَنَّكَ نَشَلْتَنِي وَلَمْ تُشْمِتْ بِي أَعْدَائِي.
2. يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي اسْتَغَثْتُ بِكَ فَشَفَيْتَنِي.
3. يَا رَبُّ أَصْعَدْتَ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ نَفْسِي. أَحْيَيْتَنِي مِنْ بَيْنِ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي الْجُبِّ.
4. رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ يَا أَتْقِيَاءَهُ وَاحْمَدُوا ذِكْرَ قُدْسِهِ.
5. لأَنَّ لِلَحْظَةٍ غَضَبَهُ. حَيَاةٌ فِي رِضَاهُ. عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ.
6. وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي طُمَأْنِينَتِي: [لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ].
7. يَا رَبُّ بِرِضَاكَ ثَبَّتَّ لِجَبَلِي عِزّاً. حَجَبْتَ وَجْهَكَ فَصِرْتُ مُرْتَاعاً.
8. إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَصْرُخُ وَإِلَى السَّيِّدِ أَتَضَرَّعُ.
9. مَا الْفَائِدَةُ مِنْ دَمِي إِذَا نَزَلْتُ إِلَى الْحُفْرَةِ؟ هَلْ يَحْمَدُكَ التُّرَابُ؟ هَلْ يُخْبِرُ بِحَقِّكَ؟
10. اسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ وَارْحَمْنِي. يَا رَبُّ كُنْ مُعِيناً لِي.
11. حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحِي إِلَى رَقْصٍ لِي. حَلَلْتَ مِسْحِي وَمَنْطَقْتَنِي فَرَحاً
12. لِكَيْ تَتَرَنَّمَ لَكَ رُوحِي وَلاَ تَسْكُتَ. يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَحْمَدُكَ.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أغسطس 2019)

مزمور  31

1. لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي.
2. أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذْنَكَ. سَرِيعاً أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ بَيْتَ مَلْجَأٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي.
3. لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي.
4. أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي.
5. فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ.
6. أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ.
7. أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي
8. وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَُّحْبِ رِجْلِي.
9. اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيقٍ. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي.
10. لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي.
11. عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَاراً وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَرُعْباً لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأُونِي خَارِجاً هَرَبُوا عَنِّي.
12. نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ.
13. لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعاً عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.
14. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: [إِلَهِي أَنْتَ].
15. فِي يَدِكَ آجَالِي. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِي وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ يَطْرُدُونَنِي.
16. أَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ. خَلِّصْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ.
17. يَا رَبُّ لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ.
18. لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ.
19. مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ.
20. تَسْتُرُهُمْ بِسِتْرِ وَجْهِكَ مِنْ مَكَايِدِ النَّاسِ. تُخْفِيهِمْ فِي مَظَلَّةٍ مِنْ مُخَاصَمَةِ الأَلْسُنِ.
21. مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَعَلَ عَجَباً رَحْمَتَهُ لِي فِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ.
22. وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي حَيْرَتِي: [إِنِّي قَدِ انْقَطَعْتُ مِنْ قُدَّامِ عَيْنَيْكَ]. وَلَكِنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ.
23. أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ.
24. لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أغسطس 2019)

مزمور  31

1. لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي.
2. أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذْنَكَ. سَرِيعاً أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ بَيْتَ مَلْجَأٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي.
3. لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي.
4. أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي.
5. فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ.
6. أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ.
7. أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي
8. وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَُّحْبِ رِجْلِي.
9. اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيقٍ. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي.
10. لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي.
11. عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَاراً وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَرُعْباً لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأُونِي خَارِجاً هَرَبُوا عَنِّي.
12. نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ.
13. لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعاً عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.
14. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: [إِلَهِي أَنْتَ].
15. فِي يَدِكَ آجَالِي. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِي وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ يَطْرُدُونَنِي.
16. أَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ. خَلِّصْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ.
17. يَا رَبُّ لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ.
18. لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ.
19. مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ.
20. تَسْتُرُهُمْ بِسِتْرِ وَجْهِكَ مِنْ مَكَايِدِ النَّاسِ. تُخْفِيهِمْ فِي مَظَلَّةٍ مِنْ مُخَاصَمَةِ الأَلْسُنِ.
21. مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَعَلَ عَجَباً رَحْمَتَهُ لِي فِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ.
22. وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي حَيْرَتِي: [إِنِّي قَدِ انْقَطَعْتُ مِنْ قُدَّامِ عَيْنَيْكَ]. وَلَكِنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ.
23. أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ.
24. لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)

المزمور 27 

 الرَّبُّ نوري وخَلاصي فمِمَّن أَخاف؟ الرَّبّ حِصْنُ حَياتي فمِمَّن أَفزَع؟...
2 إِذا تَقَدَّمَ علَيَّ الأَشْرارُ لِيأكلُوا لَحْمي مُضايِقِيَّ وأَعْدائي، فإِنَّهم يَعثُرونَ ويَسقُطون.
3 إِذا اْصطَفَّ علَيَّ عَسكر فلا يَخافُ قَلْبي وإِن قامَ علَيَّ قِتالٌ، ففي ذلك ثِقَتي.
4 واحِدةً سألتُ الرَّبَّ وإِيَّاها أَلتَمِس أَن أُقيمَ ببَيتِ الرَّبِّ جَميعَ أَيَّام حياتي لِكَي أُعايِنَ نَعيمَ الرَّبِّ  وأَتأمَّلَ في هَيكَلِه.
5 لِأَنَّهُ في خَيمَتِه يَومَ الشرّ يَخبَأني وبِسِترِ خِبائِه يَسترني وعلى صَخرَةٍ يَرفَعُني
6 فحينَئذٍ يَعْلو رأيي فَوقَ أَعْدائي مِن حَولي وذَبائحَ هُتافٍ أَذبَحُ في خَيمَتِه. أَعزِفُ لِلرَّبِّ وأُنشِد.
7 إِِستَمع يا رَبِّ، إِنِّي أَصْرُخُ صُراخًا فاَرحَمْني واْستَجِبْ لي.
8 فيكَ قالَ قلبي: ((اِلتَمِسْ وَجهَه)) وَجهَكَ يا رَبِّ أَلتَمِس.
9 لا تَحب وَجهَكَ عنِّي ولا تَنبِذْ بِغَضَبٍ عَبدَكَ. ناصِرًا كُنتَ لي فلا تَخْذُلْني ولا تَترُكْني يا إِلهَ خَلاصي.
10 إِذا ترَكَني أَبي وأُمِّي فالرَّبُّ يَقبَلني.
11 طَريقَكَ يا رَبُّ عَلِّمْني وسَبيلَ الاْستِقامَةِ اْهدِني مِن أَجلِ مُضايِقِيَّ.
12 لا تُسلِمْني إِلى شَهوَةِ مُضايِقيَّ فإِنَّ شُهودَ زورٍ يَنفُثونَ العُنْفَ قد قاموا علَيَّ.
13 آمَنتُ، سأُعايِنُ صَلاحَ الرَّبِّ في أَرضِ الأَحْياء
14 أُرجُ الرَّبَّ وتَشَدَّدْ ولْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلبُكَ واْرجُ الرَّبّ.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2019)

المزمور (86) 
أرهف يا ربُّ إليَّ أذنك.. 
ارحمني يا ربُّ ...
فأني بك أستغيث طوال النهار. 
لأنك أنت يا ربُّ طيب وغفور، 
 وكثير الرحمة لجميع الذين يدعونك. 
يا ربُّ أصغ إلى صلاتي 
 واستمع إلى صوت تضرعاتي... 
أحمدك يا ربُّ إلهي بكامل قلبي، 
 وأمجد أسمك إلى الأبد. 
لأن رحمتك عظيمة نحوي، 
 وقد نجيت نفسي من الهاوية السفلى..
أنت يا ربُّ إله رحيمٌ 
 رؤوفُ وبطيء الغضب 
 ووافر الرحمة والحقّ... 
نت يا ربُّ قد أعنتني وعزيتني.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2019)

المزمور (69) 
إليك صلاتي يا ربُّ 
 يا الله هذا آوان الرضى. 
...
 كن ليّ عونا بكثرة رحمتك 
 وخلصني يا ربّ بحقك.. 
لا تدع السيل يغمرني 
 ولا الأعماق تبتلعني، 
 ولا الهاوية تطبق فمها عليّ. 
أعني يا ربّ بجود رحمتك..
يرى المساكين فيفرحون، 
 وتحيا قلوب من يطلبون الله.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2019)

المزمور (63) 
يا الله أنت إلهي 
 وأياك أطلب باكراً ...
عطشت نفسي إليك 
 ويشتاق إليك جسمي... 
لأن رحمتك خير من الحياة، 
 لذلك تسبحك شفتاي. 
أحمدك على بركاتك مدى حياتي. 
وبأسمك أرفع يدي مُبتهلاً. 
تُشبع نفسي كأنها أكلت من الشحم والدسم، 
 ويُسبحك فمي بشفتين مبتهجتين. 
لأنك كنت عوناً ليَّ، 
 فأني في ظلِّ جناحيك أرنم مبتهجاً 
 تتعلّق نفسي بك، 
 يمينك تدعمني.​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)

المزمور (121) 
أرفع عيني الى الجبال، 
 من أينَ يأتي عوني؟ ...
يأتي عوني من عند الربِّ، 
صانع السموات والأرض. 
لا يدع رجلك تزلَّ 
 لا ينعس حافظك. 
لا ينعس ولا ينام حافظ إسرائيل. 
الربُّ هو حافظك، 
 الربُّ ستر لك عن يمينك. 
لن تضربك الشمس بحرِّها نهاراً 
 ولا القمر بنوره ليلاً. 
يقيك الربُّ من كلِّ شرٍّ، يقي نفسك. 
الربُّ يحفظ ذهابك وإيابك 
 من الآن وإلى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)

من المزمور (116)
الربُّ حنون وبارّ، إلهنا رحيم، 
 الربُّ حافظ البسطاء، ...
تذللت فخلصني. 
عودي يا نفسي إلى طمأنينتك، 
 لأن الربَّ أحسن إليك. 
لأنك ياربُّ انقذت نفسي من الموت، 
 وعيني من الدمع، وقدمي من التعثر.
لذلك أسلك بطاعة أمام الربّ في ديار الأحياء... 
آه، يا ربّ أنا عبدك. 
أنا عبدك وابن آمتك. 
أنت حللت قيودي.​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)

من المزمور (103) 
 ... باركي يا نفسي الربَّ 
 ولا تنسي جميع حسناته. ...
يغفر جميع ذنوبي 
 ويشفي جميع أمراضي.  
يفتدي من الهوّة حياتي، 
 وبالرحمة والرأفة يُكللني. 
يُشبع بالطيبات جوعي، 
 فيتجدّد كالنسر شبابي... 
الربُّ رحوم حنون، 
 صبورٌ وكثير الرحمة. 
لا يخاصم على الدوام، 
 ولا إلى الأبد يحقد. 
لا يعاملنا بحسب خطايانا 
 ولا حسب ذنوبنا يجازينا. 
كارتفاع السماء عن الرض 
 ترتفع رحمته على خائفيه. 
كبعد المشرق عن المغرب 
 يبعد عنّا معاصينا. 
كرحمة الأب على بنيه 
 يرحم الربُّ أتقيائه، 
 لأنه عالم بجبلتنا 
 ويذكر أننا تراب... 
باركي يا نفسي الربَّ.​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (5) 
في الصباح باكراً تسمع صوتي، 
 وباكرا اتأهب وأنتظر. ...
إله أنت لا يسرّه الشرّ، 
 ولا يجاوره أهل السوء. 
أنا بكثرة رحمتك 
 أدخل بيتك يا ربُّ،
 وبخشوع أسجد لك
  في هيكلك المقدّس. 
اهدني سواء السبيل، 
 ويسِّر أمامي طريق النجاة. 
فيفرح جميع المحتمين بك 
 وإلى الأبد يرنمون لك..​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (69) 
إليك صلاتي يا ربُّ 
 با الله هذا آوان الرضى. ...
كن ليّ عونا بكثرة رحمتك 
 وخلصني يا ربّ بحقك.. 
لا تدع السيل يغمرني 
 ولا الأعماق تبتلعني، 
 ولا الهاوية تطبق فمها عليّ. 
أعني يا ربّ بجود رحمتك..
يرى المساكين فيفرحون، 
 وتحيا قلوب من يطلبون الله.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (27) 
الربُّ نوري وخلاصي فممن أخاف؟ 
 الربُّ حصن حياتي فممن أرتعب؟ 
...
 إذا هاجمني أهل السوء، 
 أعدائي والذين يضايقونني 
 ليأكلوا لحمي كالوحوش، 
 يعثرون ويسقطون جميعاً. 
وإذا أصطف عليّ جيشٌ، 
 فلا يخاف قلبي. 
وإن قامت عليّ حربٌ، 
 فأنا أبقى مطمئناً... 
 (هو) يُظللني يوم السوء 
 ويسترني بستر مسكنه. 
وعلى صخرة يرفعني. 
اسمع يا ربُّ صوت دعائي 
 وتحنّن واستجب لي. 
قلتَ: "ألتمسوا وجهي". 
فقلت: "وجهك يا ربُّ التمس". 
ليكن رجاؤك بالربِّ 
 تشدد وليتشجع قلبك، 
 وليكن جاؤك بالربِّ.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (130) 
أيها الربُّ إياك أدعو من الأعماق 
 فأسمع يا ربُّ صوتي، ...
ولتكن أُذناك مرهفتين 
 إلى صوت تضرعي. 
إن كنت يا ربُّ تترصد الآثام، 
 فمن يستطيع الوقوف في محضرك؟ 
 ولأنك مصدر الغفران
 فأن جميع الناس يهابونك. 
انتظرتك يا ربُّ. نفسي تنتظرك، 
 وفي كلمتك رجائي. 
نفسي تنتظر الربَّ بلهفة 
 أكثر من لهفة الحرَّاس مُترقبي الصباح...​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (121) 
أرفع عيني الى الجبال، 
 من أينَ يأتي عوني؟ ...
يأتي عوني من عند الربِّ، 
 صانع السموات والأرض. 
لا يدع رجلك تزلَّ 
 لا ينعس حافظك. 
لا ينعس ولا ينام حافظ إسرائيل. 
الربُّ هو حافظك، 
 الربُّ ستر لك عن يمينك. 
لن تضربك الشمس بحرِّها نهاراً 
 ولا القمر بنوره ليلاً. 
يقيك الربُّ من كلِّ شرٍّ، يقي نفسك. 
الربُّ يحفظ ذهابك وإيابك 
 من الآن وإلى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (116)
الربُّ حنون وبارّ، إلهنا رحيم، 
 الربُّ حافظ البسطاء، ...
تذللت فخلصني. 
عودي يا نفسي إلى طمأنينتك، 
 لأن الربَّ أحسن إليك. 
لأنك ياربُّ انقذت نفسي من الموت، 
 وعيني من الدمع، وقدمي من التعثر.
لذلك أسلك بطاعة أمام الربّ في ديار الأحياء... 
آه، يا ربّ أنا عبدك. 
أنا عبدك وابن آمتك. 
أنت حللت قيودي.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (103) 
 ... باركي يا نفسي الربَّ 
 ولا تنسي جميع حسناته. ...
يغفر جميع ذنوبي 
 ويشفي جميع أمراضي.  
يفتدي من الهوّة حياتي، 
 وبالرحمة والرأفة يُكللني. 
يُشبع بالطيبات جوعي، 
 فيتجدّد كالنسر شبابي... 
الربُّ رحوم حنون، 
 صبورٌ وكثير الرحمة. 
لا يخاصم على الدوام، 
 ولا إلى الأبد يحقد. 
لا يعاملنا بحسب خطايانا 
 ولا حسب ذنوبنا يجازينا. 
كارتفاع السماء عن الرض 
 ترتفع رحمته على خائفيه. 
كبعد المشرق عن المغرب 
 يبعد عنّا معاصينا. 
كرحمة الأب على بنيه 
 يرحم الربُّ أتقيائه، 
 لأنه عالم بجبلتنا 
 ويذكر أننا تراب... 
باركي يا نفسي الربَّ.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (100) 
اهتفوا للربِّ يا سكان الأرض جميعاً 
 أعبدوا الربَّ ببهجة، ...
وامثلوا أمامه مترنمين. 
اعلموا أن الربَّ هو الله 
 هو صنعنا ونحن له. 
نحن شعبه وقطيع مرعاه. 
ادخلوا أبوابه حامدين، 
 دياره مسبحين. 
اشكروه وباركوا اسمه. 
فإن الربَّ صالح إلى الأبد. 
رحمته وأمانته دائمة 
 من جيل إلى جيل.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (86) 
أرهف يا ربُّ إليَّ أذنك.. 
ارحمني يا ربُّ ...
فأني بك أستغيث طوال النهار. 
لأنك أنت يا ربُّ طيب وغفور، 
 وكثير الرحمة لجميع الذين يدعونك. 
يا ربُّ أصغ إلى صلاتي 
 واستمع إلى صوت تضرعاتي... 
أحمدك يا ربُّ إلهي بكامل قلبي، 
 وأمجد أسمك إلى الأبد. 
لأن رحمتك عظيمة نحوي، 
 وقد نجيت نفسي من الهاوية السفلى..
أنت يا ربُّ إله رحيمٌ 
 رؤوفُ وبطيء الغضب 
 ووافر الرحمة والحقّ... 
نت يا ربُّ قد أعنتني وعزيتني​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور 16 
احرسني يا الله فبك احتميت. 
أقول للربّ: "أنت سيدي، ...
أنت وحدك سعادتي". 
الربّ منيتي وحضي ونصيبي، 
 وفي يديه مصيري..
الربّ يرشدني فأباركه، 
 وقلبي في الليالي دليلي. 
الربّ أمامي كل حين، 
 وعن يميني فلا اتزعزع. 
عرّفني سبل الحياة، 
 وأملأني فرحا بحضورك، 
 فمن يمينك دوام النعمة.​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (18) 
أحبك يا ربًّ، يا قوتي. 
الربُّ صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي. ...
إلهي صخرتي وبه أحتمي، 
 وتُرسي وحصن خلاصي وملجأي...
أزاح السماوات ونزل منها، 
 والضباب الكثيف تحت قديمه. 
ركب على كروبٍ وطار، 
 وحلَّق على أجنحة الرياح. 
أرسل من عليائه فأخذني، 
 وانتشلني من المياه الغامرة. 
نجاني من عدوٍ لدود، 
 ومن مبغضٍ أقوى مني... 
تخلص القوم المساكين 
 وتحفض عيون المترفعين. 
الربُّ يضيء سراجي. 
إلهي ينير ظلمتي.​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2019)

مزمور ظ£ظ¦
 يا رب الى السماء محبتك،
 والى الغيوم أمانتك.
عدلك مثل الجبال،...
واحكامك لجة عظيمة.
الناس والبهاءم تخلص يا رب.
ما اكرم رحمتك يالله،
 فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون.
يروون من دسم بيتك،
 ومن نهر نعمك تسقيهم.
لان عندك ينبوع الحياة،
 بنورك نرى نورا.
ادم رحمتك للذين يعرفونك،
 وعدلك للمستقيمي القلب. امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2019)

من المزمور (25) 
إليك أيها الربُّ أرفع نفسي. 
عليك يا إلهي توكلت فلا تخزني. ...
ولا تدع الأعداء يشمتون بي. 
فأن كلَّ من يرجوك لا يخيب. 
ياربُّ عرّفني طرقك، علمني سبلك. 
دربني في حقك وعلمني، 
 فأنك أنت الإله مخلصي، 
 وإياك أرجو طوال النهار. 
ربِّ أذكر مراحمك وأحساناتك منذ الأزل. 
لا تذكر خطايا صباي التي ارتكبتها، ولا معاصي، 
 بل اذكرني وفقاً لرحمتك، 
 ومن أجل جودتك ياربُّ ...​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)

المزمور 20
 1 لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ. لِيَرْفَعْكَ اسْمُ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ.
2 لِيُرْسِلْ لَكَ عَوْنًا مِنْ قُدْسِهِ، وَمِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ لِيَعْضُدْكَ.
3 لِيَذْكُرْ كُلَّ تَقْدِمَاتِكَ، وَيَسْتَسْمِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ. سِلاَهْ....
4 لِيُعْطِكَ حَسَبَ قَلْبِكَ، وَيُتَمِّمْ كُلَّ رَأْيِكَ.
5 نَتَرَنَّمُ بِخَلاَصِكَ، وَبِاسْمِ إِلهِنَا نَرْفَعُ رَايَتَنَا. لِيُكَمِّلِ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ سُؤْلِكَ.
6 اَلآنَ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُخَلِّصُ مَسِيحِهِ، يَسْتَجِيبُهُ مِنْ سَمَاءِ قُدْسِهِ، بِجَبَرُوتِ خَلاَصِ يَمِينِهِ.
7 هؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَرْكَبَاتِ وَهؤُلاَءِ بِالْخَيْلِ، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَاسْمَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا نَذْكُرُ.
8 هُمْ جَثَوْا وَسَقَطُوا، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَقُمْنَا وَانْتَصَبْنَا.
9 يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ! لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَنَا الْمَلِكُ فِي يَوْمِ دُعَائِنَا​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

المزمور (52) 
لماذا تتفاخر بالشر أيها الجبار؟ 
 إن رحمة الله تدوم اليوم كلّه.  ...
لسانك يخترع المساويء، ويمارس الغش 
 ويجرح كالموسى المسنونة. 
أحببتَ الشرَّ أكثر من الخير، 
 والكذبَ أكثر من الصدق. 
أحببتَ كلَّ كلامٍ مُهلك 
 أيها اللسانُ المنافق. 
حقاً سيدمرك الله إلى الأبد، 
 ويختطفك ويقتلعك من خيمتك، 
 ويستأصلك من أرض الأحياء. 
فيرى الأبرار ذلك ويخافون..
هذا هو الرجل الذي لم يتخذ الله حصناً له، 
 بل أتكل على وفرة غناه وأعتز بغوايته.  
أما أنا فمثل (نخلة خضراء) في بيت الله 
 وثقت برحمة الله إلى الدهر والأبد. 
أحمدك إلى الأبد على ما فعلت، 
 وأنتظر أسمك الصالح في محضر الأتقياء​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

مزمور   
 الرب راعي،
 فلا يعوزني شي..
في مراع خضر يربضني،...
الى مياه الراحة يوردني..
يرد نفسي، 
 يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه..
اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت،
 لا اخاف شرا،
 لانك انت معي..
عصاك وعكازاك هما يعزيانني.
ترتب قدامي مأدبة،
 مسحت راسي .. امين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)

*المزمور الخامس*


1 *لإمام المغنين على 				ذوات النفخ. مزمور لداود. لكلماتي أصغ يارب. تأمل صراخي 				 *
2 *استمع لصوت دعائي يا 				ملكي وإلهي، لأني إليك أصلي *
3 *يارب، بالغداة تسمع 				صوتي. بالغداة أوجه صلاتي نحوك وأنتظر *
4 *لأنك أنت لست إلها 				يسر بالشر، لا يساكنك الشرير *
5 *لا يقف المفتخرون 				قدام عينيك. أبغضت كل فاعلي الإثم *
6 *تهلك المتكلمين 				بالكذب. رجل الدماء والغش يكرهه الرب *
7 *أما أنا فبكثرة 				رحمتك أدخل بيتك. أسجد في هيكل قدسك بخوفك *
8 *يارب، اهدني إلى 				برك بسبب أعدائي. سهل قدامي طريقك *
9 *لأنه ليس في أفواههم 				صدق. جوفهم هوة. حلقهم قبر مفتوح. ألسنتهم صقلوها 				 *
10 *دنهم يا الله 				ليسقطوا من مؤامراتهم. بكثرة ذنوبهم طوح بهم، لأنهم تمردوا عليك				 *
11 *ويفرح جميع المتكلين 				عليك. إلى الأبد يهتفون، وتظللهم. ويبتهج بك محبو اسمك 				 *
12 *لأنك أنت تبارك 				الصديق يارب. كأنه بترس تحيطه بالرضا *​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2019)

المزمور السابع والعشرون&#55357;&#56632;
ï»؟1 اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟
2 عِنْدَمَا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ الأَشْرَا...رُ لِيَأْكُلُوا لَحْمِي، مُضَايِقِيَّ وَأَعْدَائِي عَثَرُوا وَسَقَطُوا.
3 إِنْ نَزَلَ عَلَيَّ جَيْشٌ لاَ يَخَافُ قَلْبِي. إِنْ قَامَتْ عَلَيَّ حَرْبٌ فَفِي ذلِكَ أَنَا مُطْمَئِنٌّ.
4 وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ: أَنْ أَسْكُنَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، لِكَيْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي هَيْكَلِهِ.
5 لأَنَّهُ يُخَبِّئُنِي فِي مَظَلَّتِهِ فِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ. يَسْتُرُنِي بِسِتْرِ خَيْمَتِهِ. عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ يَرْفَعُنِي.
6 وَالآنَ يَرْتَفِعُ رَأْسِي عَلَى أَعْدَائِي حَوْلِي، فَأَذْبَحُ فِي خَيْمَتِهِ ذَبَائِحَ الْهُتَافِ. أُغَنِّي وَأُرَنِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ.
7 اِسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ. بِصَوْتِي أَدْعُو فَارْحَمْنِي وَاسْتَجِبْ لِي.
8 لَكَ قَالَ قَلْبِي: «قُلْتَ: اطْلُبُوا وَجْهِي». وَجْهَكَ يَا رَبُّ أَطْلُبُ.
9 لاَ تَحْجُبْ وَجْهَكَ عَنِّي. لاَ تُخَيِّبْ بِسُخْطٍ عَبْدَكَ. قَدْ كُنْتَ عَوْنِي فَلاَ تَرْفُضْنِي وَلاَ تَتْرُكْنِي يَا إِلهَ خَلاَصِي.
10 إِنَّ أَبِي وَأُمِّي قَدْ تَرَكَانِي وَالرَّبُّ يَضُمُّنِي.
11 عَلِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ، وَاهْدِنِي فِي سَبِيل مُسْتَقِيمٍ بِسَبَبِ أَعْدَائِي.
12 لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ.
13 لَوْلاَ أَنَّنِي آمَنْتُ بِأَنْ أَرَى جُودَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ.
14 انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ.​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

من المزمور (7) 
أيها الربّ إلهي، إليك التجأت
 فأنقذني ونجني من مطارديَّ.. 
...
 انهض يا ربّ في احتدام غضبك 
 وانتصب في وجه سخط خصومي 
 يا من أوصيت بالعدل.. 
ضع حدّا لشرّ الأشرار 
 وأثبت براءة الابرار، 
 ايها الاله العادل فاحص القلوب والدخائل. 
ملجأي عند الله 
 مخلص مستقيمي القلوب 
 الله قاض عادل.. 
أني أحمد الربّ من أجل عدالته..​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

من المزمور (91) 
أقول للربّ، 
 أَنت ملْجإي وحصني، ...
إِلهِي الذي به وثقتُ
 لأنه (ينقذني) حقا من فخ الصياد 
 ومن الوباء المهلك.. 
وتحت أجنحته احتمي، 
 فتكون (ليّ) وعوده الأمينة تُرساً ومتراساً 
 لا اخاف من هول الليلة 
 ولا من سهم يطير في النهار.. 
قلت أن الربَّ ملجأي 
 وأتخذت العلي ملاذاً، 
 فلن (يصيبني) شرّ 
 ولن تقترب بلية من مسكني. 
يوصي ملائكته لكي يحفظوك 
 في جميع طرقك.. 
قال الربّ أنجيه لأنه تعلق بي 
 أرفعه لأنه عرف أسمي. 
يدعوني فاستجيب له 
 أرافقه في الضيق..​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

من المزمور (71) 
بك يا ربّ احتمي 
 فلا أخزى إلى الأبد.. 
...
 كن صخرة عون 
 ألتجىء إليها كلّ حين. 
رجائي أنت يا سيدي الرب 
 وعليك اتكلت منذ صباي. 
إليك استندت من الرحم.. 
أحدث بعدلك ليل نهار 
 وبخلاصك الذي لا اعرف حدا له..​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

من المزمور (22) 
إلهي ..
. 
فأنا من الرحم محسوب عليك، 
 ومن بطن أمي أنت إلهي. 
اقترب الضيق ولا نصير لي، 
 فلا تتباعد عني. 
أشداء كثيرون يطوقونني، 
 كثيران باشان يحيطون بي. 
أنت يا ربُّ لا تتباعد، 
 يا إلهي أسرع إلى نجدتي. 
ساخبر باسمك أخوتي، 
 وبين الجماعة أهلل لك. 
لأنه لا ينبذ المساكين. 
ولا يستهين أبداً بعنائهم. 
لا يحجب وجهه عنهم، 
 ويسمع إن صرخوا إليه. 
سيأكل المساكين ويشبعون 
 ويهلل للربِّ طالبوه. 
فتحيا قلوبهم إلى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

من المزمور (57) 
ارحمني ياالله ارحمني، 
 لأنَّ بك لاذت نفسي، ...
وبظلِّ جناحيك أحتمي 
 إلى أن تعبر المصائب. 
أصرخ إلى الله العليّ، الذي يتمّم لي مقاصده، 
 فيرسل من السموات ويُخلصني، 
 ويملأ بالخزي مَن يريد أن يفترسني. 
يُرسل الله رحمته وحقّه.  
حين أرقد بين نافثي السموم من بني البشر، 
 أجد نفسي بين الأسود المفترسة؛ 
 أنيابهم كالرماح والسهام، 
 وألسنتهم كالسيوف المُرهفة. 
لتتعالَ يا الله على السموات 
 وليرتفع مجدك على الأرض كلها. 
نصبوا شبكة لخطواتي، فأنحنت نفسي..
ثابت قلبي ياالله، ثابت قلبي..​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)

المزمور السابع
*يارب إلهي، عليك توكلت. خلصني 				من كل الذين يطردونني ونجني *
2 *لئلا يفترس كأسد 				نفسي هاشما إياها ولا منقذ *
3 *يارب إلهي، إن كنت 				قد فعلت هذا. إن وجد ظلم في يدي *
4 *إن كافأت مسالمي شرا 				، وسلبت مضايقي بلا سبب *
5 *فليطارد عدو نفسي 				وليدركها، وليدس إلى الأرض حياتي، وليحط إلى التراب مجدي. سلاه				 *
6 *قم يارب بغضبك. 				 ارتفع على سخط مضايقي وانتبه لي. بالحق أوصيت * 
7 *ومجمع القبائل يحيط 				بك، فعد فوقها إلى العلى *
8 *الرب يدين الشعوب. 				 اقض لي يارب كحقي ومثل كمالي الذي في *
9 *لينته شر الأشرار 				وثبت الصديق. فإن فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار * 
10 *ترسي عند الله مخلص 				مستقيمي القلوب *
11 *الله قاض عادل، 				وإله يسخط في كل يوم *
12 *إن لم يرجع يحدد 				سيفه. مد قوسه وهيأها *
13 *وسدد نحوه آلة الموت 				 . يجعل سهامه ملتهبة *
14 *هوذا يمخض بالإثم. 				 حمل تعبا وولد كذبا *
15 *كرا جبا. حفره، 				فسقط في الهوة التي صنع *
16 *يرجع تعبه على رأسه 				، وعلى هامته يهبط ظلمه *
17 *أحمد الرب حسب بره، 				وأرنم لاسم الرب العلي *​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)

*المزمور الثامن *

1 *لإمام المغنين . مزمور لداود.*


* أيها الرب سيدنا، ما أمجد اسمك في كل 				الأرض حيث جعلت جلالك فوق السماوات *
2 *من أفواه الأطفال 				والرضع أسست حمدا بسبب أضدادك، لتسكيت عدو ومنتقم 				 *
3 *إذا أرى سماواتك عمل 				أصابعك، القمر والنجوم التي كونتها *
4 *فمن هو الإنسان حتى 				تذكره ؟ وابن آدم حتى تفتقده *
5 *وتنقصه قليلا عن 				الملائكة، وبمجد وبهاء تكلله *
6 *تسلطه على أعمال 				يديك. جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه *
7 *الغنم والبقر جميعا 				، وبهائم البر أيضا *
8 *وطيور السماء، وسمك 				البحر السالك في سبل المياه *
9 *أيها الرب سيدنا، 				ما أمجد اسمك في كل الأرض *
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)

*أحمد الرب بكل قلبي. أحدث بجميع عجائبك				 *
2				 *أفرح وأبتهج بك. 				 أرنم لاسمك أيها العلي *
3				 *عند رجوع أعدائي إلى 				خلف، يسقطون ويهلكون من قدام وجهك *
4				 *لأنك أقمت حقي 				ودعواي. جلست على الكرسي قاضيا عادلا *
5				 *انتهرت الأمم. 				 أهلكت الشرير. محوت اسمهم إلى الدهر والأبد *
6				 *العدو تم خرابه إلى 				الأبد. وهدمت مدنا. باد ذكره نفسه *
7				 *أما الرب فإلى الدهر 				يجلس. ثبت للقضاء كرسيه *
8				 *وهو يقضي للمسكونة 				بالعدل. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة *
9				 *ويكون الرب ملجأ 				للمنسحق. ملجأ في أزمنة الضيق *
10				 *ويتكل عليك العارفون 				اسمك، لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يارب *
11				 *رنموا للرب الساكن 				في صهيون، أخبروا بين الشعوب بأفعاله *
12				 *لأنه مطالب بالدماء 				 . ذكرهم. لم ينس صراخ المساكين *
13				 *ارحمني يارب. انظر 				مذلتي من مبغضي، يا رافعي من أبواب الموت *
14				 *لكي أحدث بكل 				تسابيحك في أبواب ابنة صهيون، مبتهجا بخلاصك *
15				 *تورطت الأمم في 				الحفرة التي عملوها. في الشبكة التي أخفوها انتشبت أرجلهم 				 *
16				 *معروف هو الرب. 				 قضاء أمضى. الشرير يعلق بعمل يديه. ضرب الأوتار. سلاه 				 *
17				 *الأشرار يرجعون إلى 				الهاوية، كل الأمم الناسين الله *
18				 *لأنه لا ينسى 				المسكين إلى الأبد. رجاء البائسين لا يخيب إلى الدهر 				 *
19				 *قم يارب. لا يعتز 				الإنسان. لتحاكم الأمم قدامك *
20				 *يارب، اجعل عليهم 				رعبا ليعلم الأمم أنهم بشر. سلاه *​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)

​​​*المزمور العاشر*



1                 *يارب، لماذا تقف                 بعيدا ؟ لماذا تختفي في أزمنة الضيق *
2                 *في كبرياء الشرير                 يحترق المسكين. يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا بها * 
3                 *لأن الشرير يفتخر                 بشهوات نفسه، والخاطف يجدف. يهين الرب *
4                 *الشرير حسب تشامخ                 أنفه يقول: لا يطالب. كل أفكاره أنه لا إله *
5                 *تثبت سبله في كل حين                  . عالية أحكامك فوقه. كل أعدائه ينفث فيهم *
6                 *قال في قلبه: لا                 أتزعزع. من دور إلى دور بلا سوء *
7                 *فمه مملوء لعنة وغشا                 وظلما. تحت لسانه مشقة وإثم *
8                 *يجلس في مكمن الديار                 ، في المختفيات يقتل البري. عيناه تراقبان المسكين                  *
9                 *يكمن في المختفى                 كأسد في عريسه. يكمن ليخطف المسكين. يخطف المسكين بجذبه في شبكته                 *
10                 *فتنسحق وتنحني وتسقط                 المساكين ببراثنه *
11                 *قال في قلبه: إن                 الله قد نسي. حجب وجهه. لا يرى إلى الأبد *
12                 *قم يارب. يا الله،                 ارفع يدك. لا تنس المساكين *
13                 *لماذا أهان الشرير                 الله ؟ لماذا قال في قلبه: لا تطالب *
14                 *قد رأيت. لأنك تبصر                 المشقة والغم لتجازي بيدك. إليك يسلم المسكين أمره. أنت صرت معين                 اليتيم *
15                 *احطم ذراع الفاجر.                  والشرير تطلب شره ولا تجده *
16                 *الرب ملك إلى الدهر                 والأبد. بادت الأمم من أرضه *
17                 *تأوه الودعاء قد                 سمعت يارب. تثبت قلوبهم. تميل أذنك *
18                 *لحق اليتيم والمنسحق                 ، لكي لا يعود أيضا يرعبهم إنسان من الأرض *​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)

*المزمور الحادي عشر*



1				 *لإمام المغنين. 				 لداود على الرب توكلت. كيف تقولون لنفسي: اهربوا إلى جبالكم 				كعصفور *
2				 *لأنه هوذا الأشرار 				يمدون القوس. فوقوا السهم في الوتر ليرموا في الدجى مستقيمي 				القلوب *
3				 *إذا انقلبت الأعمدة 				، فالصديق ماذا يفعل *
4				 *الرب في هيكل قدسه. 				 الرب في السماء كرسيه. عيناه تنظران. أجفانه تمتحن بني آدم				 *
5				 *الرب يمتحن الصديق، 				أما الشرير ومحب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه *
6				 *يمطر على الأشرار 				فخاخا، نارا وكبريتا، وريح السموم نصيب كأسهم * 
7				 *لأن الرب عادل ويحب 				العدل. المستقيم يبصر وجهه *​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)

المزمور 81
 1 رَنِّمُوا للهِ قُوَّتِنَا. اهْتِفُوا لإِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ.
2 ارْفَعُوا نَغْمَةً وَهَاتُوا دُفًّا، عُودًا حُلْوًا مَعَ رَبَابٍ.
3 انْفُخُوا فِي رَأْسِ الشَّهْرِ بِالْبُوقِ، عِنْدَ الْهِلاَلِ لِيَوْمِ عِيدِنَا....
4 لأَنَّ هذَا فَرِيضَةٌ لإِسْرَائِيلَ، حُكْمٌ لإِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ.
5 جَعَلَهُ شَهَادَةً فِي يُوسُفَ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِهِ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. سَمِعْتُ لِسَانًا لَمْ أَعْرِفْهُ:
6 «أَبْعَدْتُ مِنَ الْحِمْلِ كَتِفَهُ. يَدَاهُ تَحَوَّلَتَا عَنِ السَّلِّ.
7 فِي الضِّيقِ دَعَوْتَ فَنَجَّيْتُكَ. اسْتَجَبْتُكَ فِي سِتْرِ الرَّعْدِ. جَرَّبْتُكَ عَلَى مَاءِ مَرِيبَةَ. سِلاَهْ.
8 «اِسْمَعْ يَا شَعْبِي فَأُحَذِّرَكَ. يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ، إِنْ سَمِعْتَ لِي!
9 لاَ يَكُنْ فِيكَ إِلهٌ غَرِيبٌ، وَلاَ تَسْجُدْ لإِلهٍ أَجْنَبِيٍّ.
10 أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، الَّذِي أَصْعَدَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. أَفْغِرْ فَاكَ فَأَمْلأَهُ.
11 فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ شَعْبِي لِصَوْتِي، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ لَمْ يَرْضَ بِي.
12 فَسَلَّمْتُهُمْ إِلَى قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِهِمْ، لِيَسْلُكُوا فِي مُؤَامَرَاتِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ.
13 لَوْ سَمِعَ لِي شَعْبِي، وَسَلَكَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي طُرُقِي،
14 سَرِيعًا كُنْتُ أُخْضِعُ أَعْدَاءَهُمْ، وَعَلَى مُضَايِقِيهِمْ كُنْتُ أَرُدُّ يَدِي.
15 مُبْغِضُو الرَّبِّ يَتَذَلَّلُونَ لَهُ، وَيَكُونُ وَقْتُهُمْ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ.
16 وَكَانَ أَطْعَمَهُ مِنْ شَحْمِ الْحِنْطَةِ، وَمِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ كُنْتُ أُشْبِعُكَ عَسَلاً».- مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)

المزمور 85

 1 رَضِيتَ يَا رَبُّ عَلَى أَرْضِكَ. أَرْجَعْتَ سَبْيَ يَعْقُوبَ.
2 غَفَرْتَ إِثْمَ شَعْبِكَ. سَتَرْتَ كُلَّ خَطِيَّتِهِمْ. سِلاَهْ.
3 حَجَزْتَ كُلَّ رِجْزِكَ. رَجَعْتَ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِكَ....
4 أَرْجِعْنَا يَا إِلهَ خَلاَصِنَا، وَانْفِ غَضَبَكَ عَنَّا.
5 هَلْ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ تَسْخَطُ عَلَيْنَا؟ هَلْ تُطِيلُ غَضَبَكَ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ؟
6 أَلاَ تَعُودُ أَنْتَ فَتُحْيِينَا، فَيَفْرَحُ بِكَ شَعْبُكَ؟
7 أَرِنَا يَا رَبُّ رَحْمَتَكَ، وَأَعْطِنَا خَلاَصَكَ.
8 إِنِّي أَسْمَعُ مَا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ اللهُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالسَّلاَمِ لِشَعْبِهِ وَلأَتْقِيَائِهِ، فَلاَ يَرْجِعُنَّ إِلَى الْحَمَاقَةِ.
9 لأَنَّ خَلاَصَهُ قَرِيبٌ مِنْ خَائِفِيهِ، لِيَسْكُنَ الْمَجْدُ فِي أَرْضِنَا.
10 الرَّحْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ الْتَقَيَا. الْبِرُّ وَالسَّلاَمُ تَلاَثَمَا.
11 الْحَقُّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ يَنْبُتُ، وَالْبِرُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَطَّلِعُ.
12 أَيْضًا الرَّبُّ يُعْطِي الْخَيْرَ، وَأَرْضُنَا تُعْطِي غَلَّتَهَا.
13 الْبِرُّ قُدَّامَهُ يَسْلُكُ، وَيَطَأُ فِي طَرِيقِ خَطَوَاتِهِ.- مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)

المزمور 89
 1 بِمَرَاحِمِ الرَّبِّ أُغَنِّي إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. لِدَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أُخْبِرُ عَنْ حَقِّكَ بِفَمِي.
2 لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: «إِنَّ الرَّحْمَةَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ تُبْنَى. السَّمَاوَاتُ تُثْبِتُ فِيهَا حَقَّكَ».
3 «قَطَعْتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ مُخْتَارِي، حَلَفْتُ لِدَاوُدَ عَبْدِي:
4 إِلَى الدَّهْرِ أُثَبِّتُ نَسْلَكَ، وَأَبْنِي إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ كُرْسِيَّكَ». سِلاَهْ.
5 وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ تَحْمَدُ عَجَائِبَكَ يَا رَبُّ، وَحَقَّكَ أَيْضًا فِي جَمَاعَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ.
6 لأَنَّهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ يُعَادِلُ الرَّبَّ. مَنْ يُشْبِهُ الرَّبَّ بَيْنَ أَبْنَاءِ اللهِ؟
7 إِلهٌ مَهُوبٌ جِدًّا فِي مُؤَامَرَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، وَمَخُوفٌ عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ.
8 يَا رَبُّ إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، مَنْ مِثْلُكَ ؟ قَوِيٌّ، رَبٌّ، وَحَقُّكَ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ.
9 أَنْتَ مُتَسَلِّطٌ عَلَى كِبْرِيَاءِ الْبَحْرِ. عِنْدَ ارْتِفَاعِ لُجَجِهِ أَنْتَ تُسَكِّنُهَا.
10 أَنْتَ سَحَقْتَ رَهَبَ مِثْلَ الْقَتِيلِ. بِذِرَاعِ قُوَّتِكَ بَدَّدْتَ أَعْدَاءَكَ.
11 لَكَ السَّمَاوَاتُ. لَكَ أَيْضًا الأَرْضُ. الْمَسْكُونَةُ وَمِلْؤُهَا أَنْتَ أَسَّسْتَهُمَا.
12 الشِّمَالُ وَالْجَنُوبُ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَهُمَا. تَابُورُ وَحَرْمُونُ بِاسْمِكَ يَهْتِفَانِ.
13 لَكَ ذِرَاعُ الْقُدْرَةِ. قَوِيَّةٌ يَدُكَ. مُرْتَفِعَةٌ يَمِينُكَ.
14 الْعَدْلُ وَالْحَقُّ قَاعِدَةُ كُرْسِيِّكَ. الرَّحْمَةُ وَالأَمَانَةُ تَتَقَدَّمَانِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ.
15 طُوبَى لِلشَّعْبِ الْعَارِفِينَ الْهُتَافَ. يَا رَبُّ، بِنُورِ وَجْهِكَ يَسْلُكُونَ.
16 بِاسْمِكَ يَبْتَهِجُونَ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ، وَبِعَدْلِكَ يَرْتَفِعُونَ.
17 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ فَخْرُ قُوَّتِهِمْ، وَبِرِضَاكَ يَنْتَصِبُ قَرْنُنَا.
18 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مِجَنُّنَا، وَقُدُّوسَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَلِكُنَا.
19 حِينَئِذٍ كَلَّمْتَ بِرُؤْيَا تَقِيَّكَ وَقُلْتَ: 
«جَعَلْتُ عَوْنًا عَلَى قَوِيٍّ. رَفَعْتُ مُخْتَارًا مِنْ بَيْنِ الشَّعْبِ.
20 وَجَدْتُ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي. بِدُهْنِ قُدْسِي مَسَحْتُهُ.
21 الَّذِي تَثْبُتُ يَدِي مَعَهُ. أَيْضًا ذِرَاعِي تُشَدِّدُهُ.
22 لاَ يُرْغِمُهُ عَدُوٌّ، وَابْنُ الإِثْمِ لاَ يُذَلِّلُهُ.
23 وَأَسْحَقُ أَعْدَاءَهُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ، وَأَضْرِبُ مُبْغِضِيهِ.
24 أَمَّا أَمَانَتِي وَرَحْمَتِي فَمَعَهُ، وَبِاسْمِي يَنْتَصِبُ قَرْنُهُ.
25 وَأَجْعَلُ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ يَدَهُ، وَعَلَى الأَنْهَارِ يَمِينَهُ.
26 هُوَ يَدْعُونِي: أَبِي أَنْتَ، إِلهِي وَصَخْرَةُ خَلاَصِي.
27 أَنَا أَيْضًا أَجْعَلُهُ بِكْرًا، أَعْلَى مِنْ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ.
28 إِلَى الدَّهْرِ أَحْفَظُ لَهُ رَحْمَتِي. وَعَهْدِي يُثَبَّتُ لَهُ.
29 وَأَجْعَلُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ نَسْلَهُ، وَكُرْسِيَّهُ مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
30 إِنْ تَرَكَ بَنُوهُ شَرِيعَتِي وَلَمْ يَسْلُكُوا بِأَحْكَامِي،
31 إِنْ نَقَضُوا فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ يَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ،
32 أَفْتَقِدُ بِعَصًا مَعْصِيَتَهُمْ، وَبِضَرَبَاتٍ إِثْمَهُمْ.
33 أَمَّا رَحْمَتِي فَلاَ أَنْزِعُهَا عَنْهُ، وَلاَ أَكْذِبُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَمَانَتِي.
34 لاَ أَنْقُضُ عَهْدِي، وَلاَ أُغَيِّرُ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ.
35 مَرَّةً حَلَفْتُ بِقُدْسِي، أَنِّي لاَ أَكْذِبُ لِدَاوُدَ:
36 نَسْلُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَكُونُ، وَكُرْسِيُّهُ كَالشَّمْسِ أَمَامِي.
37 مِثْلَ الْقَمَرِ يُثَبَّتُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَالشَّاهِدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَمِينٌ». سِلاَهْ.
38 لكِنَّكَ رَفَضْتَ وَرَذَلْتَ غَضِبْتَ عَلَى مَسِيحِكَ.
39 نَقَضْتَ عَهْدَ عَبْدِكَ نَجَّسْتَ تَاجَهُ فِي التُّرَابِ.
40 هَدَمْتَ كُلَّ جُدْرَانِهِ جَعَلْتَ حُصُونَهُ خَرَابًا.
41 أَفْسَدَهُ كُلُّ عَابِرِي الطَّرِيقِ صَارَ عَارًا عِنْدَ جِيرَانِهِ.
42 رَفَعْتَ يَمِينَ مُضَايِقِيهِ، فَرَّحْتَ جَمِيعَ أَعْدَائِهِ.
43 أَيْضًا رَدَدْتَ حَدَّ سَيْفِهِ، وَلَمْ تَنْصُرْهُ فِي الْقِتَالِ.
44 أَبْطَلْتَ بَهَاءَهُ، وَأَلْقَيْتَ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ.
45 قَصَّرْتَ أَيَّامَ شَبَابِهِ غَطَّيْتَهُ بِالْخِزْيِ. سِلاَهْ.
46 حَتَّى مَتَى يَا رَبُّ تَخْتَبِئُ كُلَّ الاخْتِبَاءِ؟
 حَتَّى مَتَى يَتَّقِدُ كَالنَّارِ غَضَبُكَ؟
47 اذْكُرْ كَيْفَ أَنَا زَائِلٌ، إِلَى أَيِّ بَاطِل خَلَقْتَ جَمِيعَ بَنِي آدَمَ!
48 أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ يَحْيَا وَلاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ؟ أَيٌّ يُنَجِّي نَفْسَهُ مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ؟ سِلاَهْ.
49 أَيْنَ مَرَاحِمُكَ الأُوَلُ يَا رَبُّ، الَّتِي حَلَفْتَ بِهَا لِدَاوُدَ بِأَمَانَتِكَ؟
50 اذْكُرْ يَا رَبُّ عَارَ عَبِيدِكَ الَّذِي أَحْتَمِلُهُ فِي حِضْنِي مِنْ كَثْرَةِ الأُمَمِ كُلِّهَا،
51 الَّذِي بِهِ عَيَّرَ أَعْدَاؤُكَ يَا رَبُّ، الَّذِينَ عَيَّرُوا آثَارَ مَسِيحِكَ.
52 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ فَآمِينَ.- مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

من المزمور (30) 
 ... يا ربُّ أقول فيك طُمأنينتي: 
 "لا أتزعزع إلى الأبد". 
...
 برضاك وقفت منيعاً كالجبل، 
 وحين حجبت وجهك ارتعبت. 
استمع يا ربُّ وتحنن، 
 وكن يا ربُّ نصيري. 
حول نواحي الى رقصٍ، 
 ومسوحي الى ثياب الفرح. 
لأرتل لك ولا أسكت، 
 أيها الربُّ إلهي، 
 إلى الأبد أحمدك.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

من المزمور (22) 
إلهي، إلهي لماذا تركتني.. 
...
 أنت أخرجتني من الرحم، 
 وطمأنتني على ثديّ  أمي. 
فأنا من الرحم محسوب عليك، 
 ومن بطن أمي أنت إلهي. 
اقترب الضيق ولا نصير لي، 
 فلا تتباعد عني. 
أشداء كثيرون يطوقونني.. 
يا ربُّ لا تتباعد، 
 يا إلهي أسرع إلى نجدتي..
لأنك لا تنبذ المساكين. 
ولا تستهين أبداً بعنائهم. 
فلا تحجب وجهك عنهم.. 
سيأكل المساكين ويشبعون 
 ويهلل للربِّ طالبوه. 
فتحيا قلوبهم إلى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

من المزمور (57) 
ارحمني ياالله ارحمني، 
 لأنَّ بك لاذت نفسي، ...
وبظلِّ جناحيك أحتمي 
 إلى أن تعبر المصائب. 
أصرخ إلى الله العليّ، 
 الذي يتمّم لي مقاصده، 
 فيرسل من السموات ويُخلصني، 
 ويملأ بالخزي مَن يريد أن يفترسني. 
يُرسل الله رحمته وحقّه..
ثابت قلبي ياالله، ثابت قلبي، 
 أشدوا وأرنم. استيقظي يا نفسي.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

من المزمور (64) 
اللهم اسمع صوت شكواي 
 ومن هول العدو أحفظ حياتي ...
استرني من عصابة الأشرار 
 ومن زمرة فعلة الآثام. 
مَن كالسيف سنو الألسنة 
 وسدّدوا السهام ومُرًّ الكلام 
 ليرموا البريء خفية 
 يرمونه بغتة ولا يخافون..  
رماهم الله بسهم ...
وأوقعهم بسبب ألسنتهم.. 
بالربّ يفرح البارّ وبه يعتصم 
 وجميع القلوب المستقيمة به تفتخر​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

من المزمور (16) 
احرسني يا الله فبك احتميت..
الربّ منيتي وحضي ونصيبي، ...
وفي يديه مصيري..
الربّ أمامي كل حين، 
 وعن يميني فلا اتزعزع. 
عرّفني سبل الحياة، 
 وأملأني فرحا بحضورك، 
 فمن يمينك دوام النعمة.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

من المزمور (43) 
 .. أنصفني (يا الله) من قوم لا يرحمون 
 ومن أهل المكر والجور نجني. 
...
 إلهي وحصني أنت.. 
أرسل نورك وحقك ليهدياني. 
لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي؟ 
 لماذا تئنين في داخلي؟ 
 أرتجي الله لأني سأحمده بعد، 
 مخلصي هو وإلهي.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

المزمور 100

 1 اِهْتِفِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ.
2 اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِفَرَحٍ. ادْخُلُوا إِلَى حَضْرَتِهِ بِتَرَنُّمٍ.
3 اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ اللهُ. هُوَ صَنَعَنَا، وَلَهُ نَحْنُ شَعْبُهُ وَغَنَمُ مَرْعَاهُ.
4 ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَهُ بِحَمْدٍ، دِيَارَهُ بِالتَّسْبِيحِ. احْمَدُوهُ، بَارِكُوا اسْمَهُ.
5 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ صَالِحٌ، إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتُهُ، وَإِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أَمَانَتُهُ.- 
مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

المزمور 99

 1 اَلرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ. تَرْتَعِدُ الشُّعُوبُ. هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى الْكَرُوبِيمِ. تَتَزَلْزَلُ الأَرْضُ.
2 الرَّبُّ عَظِيمٌ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ، وَعَال هُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ الشُّعُوبِ.
3 يَحْمَدُونَ اسْمَكَ الْعَظِيمَ وَالْمَهُوبَ، قُدُّوسٌ هُوَ....
4 وَعِزُّ الْمَلِكِ أَنْ يُحِبَّ الْحَقَّ. أَنْتَ ثَبَّتَّ الاسْتِقَامَةَ. أَنْتَ أَجْرَيْتَ حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي يَعْقُوبَ.
5 عَلُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَنَا، وَاسْجُدُوا عِنْدَ مَوْطِئِ قَدَمَيْهِ. قُدُّوسٌ هُوَ.
6 مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ بَيْنَ كَهَنَتِهِ، وَصَمُوئِيلُ بَيْنَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. دَعَوْا الرَّبَّ وَهُوَ اسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ.
7 بِعَمُودِ السَّحَابِ كَلَّمَهُمْ. حَفِظُوا شَهَادَاتِهِ وَالْفَرِيضَةَ الَّتِي أَعْطَاهُمْ.
8 أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا، أَنْتَ اسْتَجَبْتَ لَهُمْ. إِلهًا غَفُورًا كُنْتَ لَهُمْ، وَمُنْتَقِمًا عَلَى أَفْعَالِهِمْ.
9 عَلُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَنَا، وَاسْجُدُوا فِي جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَنَا قُدُّوسٌ.- 
مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

المزمور 98

 1 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّهُ صَنَعَ عَجَائِبَ. خَلَّصَتْهُ يَمِينُهُ وَذِرَاعُ قُدْسِهِ.
2 أَعْلَنَ الرَّبُّ خَلاَصَهُ. لِعُيُونِ الأُمَمِ كَشَفَ بِرَّهُ.
3 ذَكَرَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَأَمَانَتَهُ لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. رَأَتْ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلهِنَا....
4 اِهْتِفِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ. اهْتِفُوا وَرَنِّمُوا وَغَنُّوا.
5 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ بِعُودٍ. بِعُودٍ وَصَوْتِ نَشِيدٍ.
6 بِالأَبْوَاقِ وَصَوْتِ الصُّورِ اهْتِفُوا قُدَّامَ الْمَلِكِ الرَّبِّ!
7 لِيَعِجَّ الْبَحْرُ وَمِلْؤُهُ، الْمَسْكُونَةُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِيهَا.
8 الأَنْهَارُ لِتُصَفِّقْ بِالأَيَادِي، الْجِبَالُ لِتُرَنِّمْ مَعًا
9 أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّهُ جَاءَ لِيَدِينَ الأَرْضَ. يَدِينُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ.- مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

المزمور 97
 1 اَلرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ، فَلْتَبْتَهِجِ الأَرْضُ، وَلْتَفْرَحِ الْجَزَائِرُ الْكَثِيرَةُ.
2 السَّحَابُ وَالضَّبَابُ حَوْلَهُ. الْعَدْلُ وَالْحَقُّ قَاعِدَةُ كُرْسِيِّهِ.
3 قُدَّامَهُ تَذْهَبُ نَارٌ وَتُحْرِقُ أَعْدَاءَهُ حَوْلَهُ....
4 أَضَاءَتْ بُرُوقُهُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ. رَأَتِ الأَرْضُ وَارْتَعَدَتْ.
5 ذَابَتِ الْجِبَالُ مِثْلَ الشَّمْعِ قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ، قُدَّامَ سَيِّدِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا.
6 أَخْبَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِعَدْلِهِ، وَرَأَى جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ مَجْدَهُ.
7 يَخْزَى كُلُّ عَابِدِي تِمْثَال مَنْحُوتٍ، الْمُفْتَخِرِينَ بِالأَصْنَامِ. اسْجُدُوا لَهُ يَا جَمِيعَ الآلِهَةِ.
8 سَمِعَتْ صِهْيَوْنُ فَفَرِحَتْ، وَابْتَهَجَتْ بَنَاتُ يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ أَحْكَامِكَ يَا رَبُّ.
9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَلِيٌّ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. عَلَوْتَ جِدًّا عَلَى كُلِّ الآلِهَةِ.
10 يَا مُحِبِّي الرَّبِّ، أَبْغِضُوا الشَّرَّ. هُوَ حَافِظٌ نُفُوسَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. مِنْ يَدِ الأَشْرَارِ يُنْقِذُهُمْ.
11 نُورٌ قَدْ زُرِعَ لِلصِّدِّيقِ، وَفَرَحٌ لِلْمُسْتَقِيمِي الْقَلْبِ.
12 افْرَحُوا أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُونَ بِالرَّبِّ، وَاحْمَدُوا ذِكْرَ قُدْسِهِ.- 
مزامير داود النبي


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)

المزمور 101
 1 رَحْمَةً وَحُكْمًا أُغَنِّي. لَكَ يَا رَبُّ أُرَنِّمُ.
2 أَتَعَقَّلُ فِي طَرِيق كَامِل. مَتَى تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ؟ أَسْلُكُ فِي كَمَالِ قَلْبِي فِي وَسَطِ بَيْتِي.
3 لاَ أَضَعُ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيَّ أَمْرًا رَدِيئًا. عَمَلَ الزَّيَغَانِ أَبْغَضْتُ. لاَ يَلْصَقُ بِي....
4 قَلْبٌ مُعْوَجٌّ يَبْعُدُ عَنِّي. الشِّرِّيرُ لاَ أَعْرِفُهُ.
5 الَّذِي يَغْتَابُ صَاحِبَهُ سِرًّا هذَا أَقْطَعُهُ. مُسْتَكْبِرُ الْعَيْنِ وَمُنْتَفِخُ الْقَلْبِ لاَ أَحْتَمِلُهُ.
6 عَيْنَايَ عَلَى أُمَنَاءِ الأَرْضِ لِكَيْ أُجْلِسَهُمْ مَعِي. السَّالِكُ طَرِيقًا كَامِلاً هُوَ يَخْدِمُنِي.
7 لاَ يَسْكُنُ وَسَطَ بَيْتِي عَامِلُ غِشٍّ. الْمُتَكَلِّمُ بِالْكَذِبِ لاَ يَثْبُتُ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيَّ.
8 بَاكِرًا أُبِيدُ جَمِيعَ أَشْرَارِ الأَرْضِ، لأَقْطَعَ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ.
- مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)

عليك، يا رب، توكلت، فلا أخزى الى الأبد. بعدلك نجني وأنقذني.
 * أمل إلي أذنك. أنقذني سريعاً.
 * كون لي إلهاً ناصراً وبيت ملجأ لتخلصني....
 * فإنك أنت قوتي وملجأي، ومن أجل إسمك تهديني وتعولني.
 * أنت تخرجني من هذا الفخ، الذي أخفوه لي، لأنك أنت، يا رب، هو ناصري.
 * في يديك أستودع روحي. ولقد أفتديتني أيها الرب إله الحق.
 * أنت أبغضت الذين يحتفظون بالأباطيل مجاناً. أما أنا فعلى الرب توكلت.
 * أنا أفرح وأتهلل برحمتك. لأنك نظرت الى بؤسي، وخلصت من الشدائد نفسي.
 * ولم تحبسني في أيدي الأعداء. أنت أقمت في السعة رجليَّ.
 * إرحمني، يا رب، فإني حزين. إنزعجت من الغيض عينيّ، ونفسي وأحشائي.
 * لأن حياتي قد فنيت بالأوجاع واعوامي بالزفارات. ضعفت من البؤس قوتي واضطربت عظامي.
 * صرت عاراً لدى جميع أعدائي وأي عار لجيراني، وفزعاً لمعارفي. والذين رأوني خارجاً هربوا مني.
 * نُسيت كميت من القلب. صرت كالإناء الضائع.
 * سمعت المذمة من كثيرين ممن يسكنون حولي. عند اجتماعهم جميعاً علي، تآمروا على أخذ نفسي.
 * أما أنا فعليك توكلت، يا رب. قلت إنك أنت إلهي في يديك نصيبي.
 * نجني من يد أعدائي ومن مضطهديّ.
 * أضئ بوجهك على عبدك، خلصني برحمتك.
 * يا رب، لا أخزى فإني دعوتك. ليخزَ الكفرة، وليهبطوا الى الجحيم.
 * لتخرس الشفاه الغاشة، الناطقة بالإثم على الصديق بكبرياء واحتقار.
 * يا لغزارة صلاحك الذي إذخرته للذين يخافونك، يا رب، وأتممته للمتكلين عليك تجاه بني البشر.
 * إنك تسترهم بستر وجهك من مشاغبة الناس، تظللهم في مظلة من السنة المخاصمين.
 * تبارك الرب، الذي جعل رحمته مدينة حصينة تثير الإعجاب.
 * أنا قلت في ذهولي : إني نبذت من أمام عينيك. لذلك استمعت الى صوت تضرعي، حينما صرخت اليك.
 * أحبوا الرب، يا جميع أبراره، لأن الرب يبتغي الحق، ويجازي الذين يعملون الكبرياء بإفراط.
 * تشجعوا ولتتشدد قلوبكم، يا جميع المتكلين على الرب .
 (مزمور لداود)​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

مزمور 111
 1 هَلِّلُويَا. أَحْمَدُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي فِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ وَجَمَاعَتِهِمْ.
2 عَظِيمَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُ الرَّبِّ. مَطْلُوبَةٌ لِكُلِّ الْمَسْرُورِينَ بِهَا.
3 جَلاَلٌ وَبَهَاءٌ عَمَلُهُ، وَعَدْلُهُ قَائِمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ....
4 صَنَعَ ذِكْرًا لِعَجَائِبِهِ. حَنَّانٌ وَرَحِيمٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ.
5 أَعْطَى خَائِفِيهِ طَعَامًا. يَذْكُرُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَهْدَهُ.
6 أَخْبَرَ شَعْبَهُ بِقُوَّةِ أَعْمَالِهِ، لِيُعْطِيَهُمْ مِيرَاثَ الأُمَمِ.
7 أَعْمَالُ يَدَيْهِ أَمَانَةٌ وَحَقٌّ. كُلُّ وَصَايَاهُ أَمِينَةٌ.
8 ثَابِتَةٌ مَدَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ، مَصْنُوعَةٌ بِالْحَقِّ وَالاسْتِقَامَةِ.
9 أَرْسَلَ فِدَاءً لِشَعْبِهِ. أَقَامَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَهْدَهُ. قُدُّوسٌ وَمَهُوبٌ اسْمُهُ.
10 رَأْسُ الْحِكْمَةِ مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ. فِطْنَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ لِكُلِّ عَامِلِيهَا. تَسْبِيحُهُ قَائِمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

المزمور (40)
رجوت الربّ كثيراً، 
 فمال إلي وسمع صراخي. 
...
 أصعدني من جبّ الهلاك، 
 ومن مستنقع الطين انتشلني. 
أقام على الصخرة قدمي، 
 وثبت ليّ خطواتي... 
بشرت بعدلك في الجموع الكبيرة، 
 وما أطبقت شفتي، 
 وأنت يا ربّ تعرف، 
 ولا كتمت عدلك في قلبي، 
 بل بأمانتك وخلاصك تحدثت. 
وما أخفيت رحمتك وحقك، 
 يا ربّ في الجموع الكبيرة.   
لا تمنع يا ربّ رحمتك عني، 
 فرحمتك وأمانتك دوما ينصرانني... 
اقبل يا ربّ ونجني، 
 وأن تأتي سريعاً الى نجدتي.. 
فأنت يا ربّ تهتم بي 
 نصيري ومنقذي أنت، 
 فلا تتأخر يا الهي.​


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)

المزمور 118
 1 اِحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ لأَنَّهُ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
2 لِيَقُلْ إِسْرَائِيلُ: «إِنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ».
3 لِيَقُلْ بَيْتُ هَارُونَ: «إِنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ»....
4 لِيَقُلْ مُتَّقُو الرَّبِّ: «إِنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ».
5 مِنَ الضِّيقِ دَعَوْتُ الرَّبَّ فَأَجَابَنِي مِنَ الرُّحْبِ.
6 الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟
7 الرَّبُّ لِي بَيْنَ مُعِينِيَّ، وَأَنَا سَأَرَى بِأَعْدَائِي.
8 الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ.
9 الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ.
10 كُلُّ الأُمَمِ أَحَاطُوا بِي. بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أُبِيدُهُمْ.
11 أَحَاطُوا بِي وَاكْتَنَفُونِي. بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أُبِيدُهُمْ.
12 أَحَاطُوا بِي مِثْلَ النَّحْلِ. انْطَفَأُوا كَنَارِ الشَّوْكِ. بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أُبِيدُهُمْ.
13 دَحَرْتَنِي دُحُورًا لأَسْقُطَ، أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَعَضَدَنِي.
14 قُوَّتِي وَتَرَنُّمِي الرَّبُّ، وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا.
15 صَوْتُ تَرَنُّمٍ وَخَلاَصٍ فِي خِيَامِ الصِّدِّيقِينَ: «يَمِينُ الرَّبِّ صَانِعَةٌ بِبَأْسٍ.
16 يَمِينُ الرَّبِّ مُرْتَفِعَةٌ. يَمِينُ الرَّبِّ صَانِعَةٌ بِبَأْسٍ».
17 لاَ أَمُوتُ بَلْ أَحْيَا وَأُحَدِّثُ بِأَعْمَالِ الرَّبِّ.
18 تَأْدِيبًا أَدَّبَنِي الرَّبُّ، وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ لَمْ يُسْلِمْنِي.
19 اِفْتَحُوا لِي أَبْوَابَ الْبِرِّ. أَدْخُلْ فِيهَا وَأَحْمَدِ الرَّبَّ.
20 هذَا الْبَابُ لِلرَّبِّ. الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِيهِ.
21 أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّكَ اسْتَجَبْتَ لِي وَصِرْتَ لِي خَلاَصًا.
22 الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ.
23 مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا، وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا.
24 هذَا هُوَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي صَنَعُهُ الرَّبُّ، نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ فِيهِ.
25 آهِ يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ! آهِ يَا رَبُّ أَنْقِذْ!
26 مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. بَارَكْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.
27 الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهُ وَقَدْ أَنَارَ لَنَا. أَوْثِقُوا الذَّبِيحَةَ بِرُبُطٍ إِلَى قُرُونِ الْمَذْبَحِ.
28 إِلهِي أَنْتَ فَأَحْمَدُكَ، إِلهِي فَأَرْفَعُكَ.
29 احْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ لأَنَّهُ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.-​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)

المزمور الحادي والثلاثون

1 لإمام المغنين. مزمور لداود
...
 عليك يارب توكلت لا تدعني أخزى مدى الدهر 
 بعدلك نجني
2 أمل إلي أذنك. سريعا أنقذني. كن لي صخرة حصن، بيت ملجإ لتخليصي
3 لأن صخرتي ومعقلي أنت. من أجل اسمك تهديني وتقودني
4 أخرجني من الشبكة التي خبأوها لي، لأنك أنت حصني
5 في يدك أستودع روحي . فديتني يارب إله الحق
6 أبغضت الذين يراعون أباطيل كاذبة. أما أنا فعلى الرب توكلت
7 أبتهج وأفرح برحمتك ، لأنك نظرت إلى مذلتي، وعرفت في الشدائد نفسي
8 ولم تحبسني في يد العدو، بل أقمت في الرحب رجلي
9 ارحمني يارب لأني في ضيق. خسفت من الغم عيني. نفسي وبطني
10 لأن حياتي قد فنيت بالحزن، وسنيني بالتنهد. ضعفت بشقاوتي قوتي، وبليت عظامي
11 عند كل أعدائي صرت عارا، وعند جيراني بالكلية، ورعبا لمعارفي. الذين رأوني خارجا هربوا عني
12 نسيت من القلب مثل الميت. صرت مثل إناء متلف
13 لأني سمعت مذمة من كثيرين. الخوف مستدير بي بمؤامرتهم معا علي. تفكروا في أخذ نفسي
14 أما أنا فعليك توكلت يارب. قلت: إلهي أنت
15 في يدك آجالي. نجني من يد أعدائي ومن الذين يطردونني
16 أضئ بوجهك على عبدك . خلصني برحمتك
17 يارب، لا تدعني أخزى لأني دعوتك. ليخز الأشرار. ليسكتوا في الهاوية
18 لتبكم شفاه الكذب، المتكلمة على الصديق بوقاحة، بكبرياء واستهانة
19 ما أعظم جودك الذي ذخرته لخائفيك، وفعلته للمتكلين عليك تجاه بني البشر
20 تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الناس. تخفيهم في مظلة من مخاصمة الألسن
21 مبارك الرب، لأنه قد جعل عجبا رحمته لي في مدينة محصنة
22 وأنا قلت في حيرتي: إني قد انقطعت من قدام عينيك. ولكنك سمعت صوت تضرعي إذ صرخت إليك
23 أحبوا الرب يا جميع أتقيائه. الرب حافظ الأمانة، ومجاز بكثرة العامل بالكبرياء
24 لتتشدد ولتتشجع قلوبكم، يا جميع المنتظرين الرب​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)

المزمور الخامس والتسعون
  رنموا للرب
 هلم نرنم للرب، نهتف لصخرة خلاصنا
...
 نتقدم أمامه بحمد، وبترنيمات نهتف له
  لأن الرب إله عظيم، ملك كبير على كل الآلهة
 الذي بيده مقاصير الأرض، وخزائن الجبال له
 الذي له البحر وهو صنعه، ويداه سبكتا اليابسة
 هلم نسجد ونركع ونجثو أمام الرب خالقنا
 لأنه هو إلهنا، ونحن شعب مرعاه وغنم يده
 اليوم إن سمعتم صوته
 فلا تقسوا قلوبكم، كما في مريبة، مثل يوم مسة في البرية
 حيث جربني آباؤكم. اختبروني. أبصروا أيضا فعلي
  أربعين سنة مقت ذلك الجيل، وقلت: هم شعب ضال قلبهم، وهم لم يعرفوا سبلي
 فأقسمت في غضبي لا يدخلون راحتي​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)

المزمور 122
 1 فَرِحْتُ بِالْقَائِلِينَ لِي: «إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ نَذْهَبُ».
2 تَقِفُ أَرْجُلُنَا فِي أَبْوَابِكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ.
3 أُورُشَلِيمُ الْمَبْنِيَّةُ كَمَدِينَةٍ مُتَّصِلَةٍ كُلِّهَا،...
4 حَيْثُ صَعِدَتِ الأَسْبَاطُ، أَسْبَاطُ الرَّبِّ، 
شَهَادَةً لإِسْرَائِيلَ، لِيَحْمَدُوا اسْمَ الرَّبِّ.
5 لأَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ اسْتَوَتِ الْكَرَاسِيُّ لِلْقَضَاءِ، كَرَاسِيُّ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ.
6 اسْأَلُوا سَلاَمَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ: «لِيَسْتَرِحْ مُحِبُّوكِ.
7 لِيَكُنْ سَلاَمٌ فِي أَبْرَاجِكِ، رَاحَةٌ فِي قُصُورِكِ».
8 مِنْ أَجْلِ إِخْوَتِي وَأَصْحَابِي لأَقُولَنَّ: «سَلاَمٌ بِكِ».
9 مِنْ أَجْلِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا أَلْتَمِسُ لَكِ خَيْرًا​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)

المزمور 126
 1 عِنْدَمَا رَدَّ الرَّبُّ سَبْيَ صِهْيَوْنَ، صِرْنَا مِثْلَ الْحَالِمِينَ.
2 حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلأَتْ أَفْوَاهُنَا ضِحْكًا، 
وَأَلْسِنَتُنَا تَرَنُّمًا. حِينَئِذٍ قَالُوا بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ: 
«إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَظَّمَ الْعَمَلَ مَعَ هؤُلاَءِ».
3 عَظَّمَ الرَّبُّ الْعَمَلَ مَعَنَا، وَصِرْنَا فَرِحِينَ....
4 ارْدُدْ يَا رَبُّ سَبْيَنَا، مِثْلَ السَّوَاقِي فِي الْجَنُوبِ.
5 الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالابْتِهَاجِ.
6 الذَّاهِبُ ذَهَابًا بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ، 
مَجِيئًا يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)

المزمور 145

 1 أَرْفَعُكَ يَا إِلهِي الْمَلِكَ، وَأُبَارِكُ اسْمَكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ.
2 فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ أُبَارِكُكَ، وَأُسَبِّحُ اسْمَكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ.
3 عَظِيمٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ وَحَمِيدٌ جِدًّا، وَلَيْسَ لِعَظَمَتِهِ اسْتِقْصَاءٌ....
4 دَوْرٌ إِلَى دَوْرٍ يُسَبِّحُ أَعْمَالَكَ، وَبِجَبَرُوتِكَ يُخْبِرُونَ.
5 بِجَلاَلِ مَجْدِ حَمْدِكَ وَأُمُورِ عَجَائِبِكَ أَلْهَجُ.
6 بِقُوَّةِ مَخَاوِفِكَ يَنْطِقُونَ، وَبِعَظَمَتِكَ أُحَدِّثُ.
7 ذِكْرَ كَثْرَةِ صَلاَحِكَ يُبْدُونَ، وَبِعَدْلِكَ يُرَنِّمُونَ.
8 اَلرَّبُّ حَنَّانٌ وَرَحِيمٌ، طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ.
9 الرَّبُّ صَالِحٌ لِلْكُلِّ، وَمَرَاحِمُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِ.
10 يَحْمَدُكَ يَا رَبُّ كُلُّ أَعْمَالِكَ، وَيُبَارِكُكَ أَتْقِيَاؤُكَ.
11 بِمَجْدِ مُلْكِكَ يَنْطِقُونَ، وَبِجَبَرُوتِكَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ،
12 لِيُعَرِّفُوا بَنِي آدَمَ قُدْرَتَكَ وَمَجْدَ جَلاَلِ مُلْكِكَ.
13 مُلْكُكَ مُلْكُ كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ، وَسُلْطَانُكَ فِي كُلِّ دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.
14 اَلرَّبُّ عَاضِدٌ كُلَّ السَّاقِطِينَ، وَمُقَوِّمٌ كُلَّ الْمُنْحَنِينَ.
15 أَعْيُنُ الْكُلِّ إِيَّاكَ تَتَرَجَّى، وَأَنْتَ تُعْطِيهِمْ طَعَامَهُمْ فِي حِينِهِ.
16 تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتُشْبعُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ رِضًى.
17 الرَّبُّ بَارٌّ فِي كُلِّ طُرُقِهِ، وَرَحِيمٌ فِي كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِ.
18 الرَّبُّ قَرِيبٌ لِكُلِّ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَهُ، الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَهُ بِالْحَقِّ.
19 يَعْمَلُ رِضَى خَائِفِيهِ، وَيَسْمَعُ تَضَرُّعَهُمْ، فَيُخَلِّصُهُمْ.
20 يَحْفَظُ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ مُحِبِّيهِ، وَيُهْلِكُ جَمِيعَ الأَشْرَارِ.
21 بِتَسْبِيحِ الرَّبِّ يَنْطِقُ فَمِي، وَلِيُبَارِكْ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ اسْمَهُ الْقُدُّوسَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ.- مزامير داود النبي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)

مزمور 91
السـاكـن فـى سـتر العَلّى فى ظِـل القدير يبيت
 أقـول للـرب ملجـأى وحصنى إلهـى فـأتكـلُ عليه...
لإنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبأ الخطر
 بخوافيه يظللك وتحت أجنحته تحتمى
 ترسٌ ومِجنٌ حقه
 فلا تخشى من خـوف الليل ولا من سهم يطير فى النهار
 ولا من وبأ يسلك فى الدجى ولا من هلاك يُفسد فى الظهيره
 يسقط عن جانبك ألف وربوات عن يمينك , وإليك لا يُقَربُ
 أنما بعينيك تنظر وترى مجازاة الأشرار
 لأنك قولت أنت يارب ملجأى
 جعلت العلى مسكنك فلا يُلاقيك شرٌ ولا تدنو ضربه من خيمتك
 لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك لكى يحفظوك فى كل طرقك
 على الأيدى يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك
 على الأسد والصل تطأ , الشبل والثعبان تدوس
 لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه , أرفعه لأنه عرف إسمى
 يدعونى فأستجيب له , معه أنا فى الضيق
 أنقذه وأمجده ومن طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى​


----------



## انت مهم (15 مارس 2020)

كلام مبارك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)

مزمور ٢٧


1 اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟
2 عِنْدَ مَا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ الأَشْرَارُ لِيَأْكُلُوا لَحْمِي، مُضَايِقِيَّ وَأَعْدَائِي عَثَرُوا وَسَقَطُوا.
3 إِنْ نَزَلَ عَلَيَّ جَيْشٌ لاَ يَخَافُ قَلْبِي. إِنْ قَامَتْ عَلَيَّ حَرْبٌ فَفِي ذلِكَ أَنَا مُطْمَئِنٌّ....
4 وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ: أَنْ أَسْكُنَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، لِكَيْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي هَيْكَلِهِ.
5 لأَنَّهُ يُخَبِّئُنِي فِي مَظَلَّتِهِ فِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ. يَسْتُرُنِي بِسِتْرِ خَيْمَتِهِ. عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ يَرْفَعُنِي.
6 وَالآنَ يَرْتَفِعُ رَأْسِي عَلَى أَعْدَائِي حَوْلِي، فَأَذْبَحُ فِي خَيْمَتِهِ ذَبَائِحَ الْهُتَافِ. أُغَنِّي وَأُرَنِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ.
7 اِسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ. بِصَوْتِي أَدْعُو فَارْحَمْنِي وَاسْتَجِبْ لِي.
8 لَكَ قَالَ قَلْبِي: «قُلْتَ: اطْلُبُوا وَجْهِي». وَجْهَكَ يَا رَبُّ أَطْلُبُ.
9 لاَ تَحْجُبْ وَجْهَكَ عَنِّي. لاَ تُخَيِّبْ بِسُخْطٍ عَبْدَكَ. قَدْ كُنْتَ عَوْنِي فَلاَ تَرْفُضْنِي وَلاَ تَتْرُكْنِي يَا إِلهَ خَلاَصِي.
10 إِنَّ أَبِي وَأُمِّي قَدْ تَرَكَانِي وَالرَّبُّ يَضُمُّنِي.
11 عَلِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ، وَاهْدِنِي فِي سَبِيل مُسْتَقِيمٍ بِسَبَبِ أَعْدَائِي.
12 لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ.
13 لَوْلاَ أَنَّنِي آمَنْتُ بِأَنْ أَرَى جُودَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ.
14 انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)

المزمور 150
 1 هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا اللهَ فِي قُدْسِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ فِي فَلَكِ قُوَّتِهِ.
2 سَبِّحُوهُ عَلَى قُوَّاتِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ عَظَمَتِهِ.
3 سَبِّحُوهُ بِصَوْتِ الصُّورِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِرَبَابٍ وَعُودٍ....
4 سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفّ وَرَقْصٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ.
5 سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ التَّصْوِيتِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ الْهُتَافِ. 
كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ فَلْتُسَبِّحِ الرَّبَّ. هَلِّلُويَا​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)

المزمور (23) 
الربُّ راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيءٌ. 
في مراعٍ خضر يُريحني، ...
ومياهاً هادئة يوردوني. 
يُنعش نفسي، 
 يهديني إلى سبل الحقّ 
 من أجل أسمه. 
لو سرتُ في وادي ظلَّ الموت 
 لا أخاف شرًّ، لأنك انت معي. 
عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيانني. 
تُهيىء قُدَّامي مائدة تُجاه خصومي، 
 وتدهن بالطيب رأسي، وكأسي رويّة. 
الخير والرحمة يتبعانني كلَّ أيام حياتي، 
 وأسكن في بيت الربِّ إلى مدى الأيام​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)

من المزمور (92) 
ما أحسن الحمد للربِّ 
 والترتيل لأسمك العلي. 
أعلن رحمتك في الصباح 
 وأمانتك في الليالي. 
على عودٍ بعشرة أوتار 
 وكنارة شجية الألحان. 
أنت يا ربُّ فرحتني بفضلك 
 لأعمال يديك أرنِّم. 
ما أعظم أعمالك يا ربُّ، 
 وما أعمق أفكارك!​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)

من المزمور(31) 
يا ربّ إليك ألتجأت 
 فلا تدعني أخيب مدى الدهر. ...
بعدلك نجني. 
أدر أذنك نحوي وأنقذني سريعاً 
 كن لي صخرة تحميني 
 و معقلا حصينا يخلصني.. 
لم تسلمني إلى قبضة الْعدو.. 
ارحمني يارب فأنا في ضيق: 
كلّت عيناي غما، 
 واعتلّت نفسي ودخيلَتي أيضاً. 
غير أني يارب عليك توكلْت، 
 وقلت: أنت إِلهي، 
 آجالي في يدك. 
نجني مِنْ يد (عدوي الخفي) ومن مطاردي. 
ليشرق وجهك على عبدك 
 وخلصني برحمتك..​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

​​​*المزمور الثاني والثلاثون*


1 *لداود. قصيدة.                  طوبى للذي غفر إثمه وسترت خطيته *
2 *طوبى لرجل لا يحسب                 له الرب خطية، ولا في روحه غش *
3 *لما سكت بليت عظامي                 من زفيري اليوم كله *
4 *لأن يدك ثقلت علي                 نهارا وليلا. تحولت رطوبتي إلى يبوسة القيظ. سلاه                  *
5 *أعترف لك بخطيتي ولا                 أكتم إثمي. قلت: أعترف للرب بذنبي، وأنت رفعت أثام خطيتي. سلاه                 *
6 *لهذا يصلي لك كل تقي                 في وقت يجدك فيه. عند غمارة المياه الكثيرة إياه لا تصيب                  *
7 *أنت ستر لي. من                 الضيق تحفظني. بترنم النجاة تكتنفني. سلاه *
8 *أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق                 التي تسلكها. أنصحك. عيني عليك *
9 *لا تكونوا كفرس أو                 بغل بلا فهم. بلجام وزمام زينته يكم لئلا يدنو إليك                  *
10 *كثيرة هي نكبات                 الشرير، أما المتوكل على الرب فالرحمة تحيط به * 
11 *افرحوا بالرب                 وابتهجوا يا أيها الصديقون، واهتفوا يا جميع المستقيمي القلوب*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2020)

المزمور 24
 1 لِلرَّبِّ الأَرْضُ وَمِلْؤُهَا. الْمَسْكُونَةُ، وَكُلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا.
2 لأَنَّهُ عَلَى الْبِحَارِ أَسَّسَهَا، وَعَلَى الأَنْهَارِ ثَبَّتَهَا.
3 مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ؟ وَمَنْ يَقُومُ فِي مَوْضِعِ قُدْسِهِ؟
4 اَلطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ، وَالنَّقِيُّ الْقَلْبِ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْمِلْ نَفْسَهُ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَلاَ حَلَفَ كَذِبًا.
5 يَحْمِلُ بَرَكَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، وَبِرًّا مِنْ إِلهِ خَلاَصِهِ.
6 هذَا هُوَ الْجِيلُ الطَّالِبُهُ، الْمُلْتَمِسُونَ وَجْهَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ. سِلاَهْ.
7 اِرْفَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْتَاجُ رُؤُوسَكُنَّ، وَارْتَفِعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَبْوَابُ الدَّهْرِيَّاتُ، فَيَدْخُلَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ.
8 مَنْ هُوَ هذَاا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ الْجَبَّارُ، الرَّبُّ الْجَبَّارُ فِي الْقِتَالِ.
9 ارْفَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْتَاجُ رُؤُوسَكُنَّ، وَارْفَعْنَهَا أَيَّتُهَا الأَبْوَابُ الدَّهْرِيَّاتُ، فَيَدْخُلَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ.
10 مَنْ هُوَ هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ هُوَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. سِلاَهْ.-​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)

المزمور (30) 
 ... يا ربُّ أقول فيك طُمأنينتي: 
 "لا أتزعزع إلى الأبد". 
 ...
برضاك وقفت منيعاً كالجبل، 
 وحين حجبت وجهك ارتعبت. 
استمع يا ربُّ وتحنن، 
 وكن يا ربُّ نصيري. 
حول نواحي الى رقصٍ، 
 ومسوحي الى ثياب الفرح. 
لأرتل لك ولا أسكت، 
 أيها الربُّ إلهي، 
 إلى الأبد أحمدك.​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

المزمور 34
 1 أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. دَائِمًا تَسْبِيحُهُ فِي فَمِي.
2 بِالرَّبِّ تَفْتَخِرُ نَفْسِي. يَسْمَعُ الْوُدَعَاءُ فَيَفْرَحُونَ.
3 عَظِّمُوا الرَّبَّ مَعِي، وَلْنُعَلِّ اسْمَهُ مَعًا.
4 طَلَبْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي، وَمِنْ كُلِّ مَخَاوِفِي أَنْقَذَنِي.
5 نَظَرُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَنَارُوا، وَوُجُوهُهُمْ لَمْ تَخْجَلْ.
6 هذَا الْمِسْكِينُ صَرَخَ، وَالرَّبُّ اسْتَمَعَهُ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقَاتِهِ خَلَّصَهُ.
7 مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ حَالٌّ حَوْلَ خَائِفِيهِ، وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ.
8 ذُوقُوا وَانْظُرُوا مَا أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ! طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَلَيْهِ.
9 اتَّقُوا الرَّبَّ يَا قِدِّيسِيهِ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَوَزٌ لِمُتَّقِيهِ.
10 الأَشْبَالُ احْتَاجَتْ وَجَاعَتْ، وَأَمَّا طَالِبُو الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُهُمْ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ.
11 هَلُمَّ أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ اسْتَمِعُوا إِلَيَّ فَأُعَلِّمَكُمْ مَخَافَةَ الرَّبِّ.
12 مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي يَهْوَى الْحَيَاةَ، وَيُحِبُّ كَثْرَةَ الأَيَّامِ لِيَرَى خَيْرًا؟
13 صُنْ لِسَانَكَ عَنِ الشَّرِّ، وَشَفَتَيْكَ عَنِ التَّكَلُّمِ بِالْغِشِّ.
14 حِدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ، وَاصْنَعِ الْخَيْرَ. اطْلُبِ السَّلاَمَةَ، وَاسْعَ وَرَاءَهَا.
15 عَيْنَا الرَّبِّ نَحْوَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ، وَأُذُنَاهُ إِلَى صُرَاخِهِمْ.
16 وَجْهُ الرَّبِّ ضِدُّ عَامِلِي الشَّرِّ لِيَقْطَعَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذِكْرَهُمْ.
17 أُولئِكَ صَرَخُوا، وَالرَّبُّ سَمِعَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ شَدَائِدِهِمْ أَنْقَذَهُمْ.
18 قَرِيبٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، وَيُخَلِّصُ الْمُنْسَحِقِي الرُّوحِ.
19 كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ بَلاَيَا الصِّدِّيقِ، وَمِنْ جَمِيعِهَا يُنَجِّيهِ الرَّبُّ.
20 يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لاَ يَنْكَسِرُ.
21 الشَّرُّ يُمِيتُ الشِّرِّيرَ، وَمُبْغِضُو الصِّدِّيقِ يُعَاقَبُونَ.
22 الرَّبُّ فَادِي نُفُوسِ عَبِيدِهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَيْهِ لاَ يُعَاقَبُ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

المزمور 33

 1 اِهْتِفُوا أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُونَ بِالرَّبِّ. بِالْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ يَلِيقُ التَّسْبِيحُ.
2 احْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ بِالْعُودِ. بِرَبَابَةٍ ذَاتِ عَشَرَةِ أَوْتَارٍ رَنِّمُوا لَهُ.
3 غَنُّوا لَهُ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً. أَحْسِنُوا الْعَزْفَ بِهُتَافٍ....
4 لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَقِيمَةٌ، وَكُلَّ صُنْعِهِ بِالأَمَانَةِ.
5 يُحِبُّ الْبِرَّ وَالْعَدْلَ. امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ الرَّبِّ.
6 بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ صُنِعَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ، وَبِنَسَمَةِ فِيهِ كُلُّ جُنُودِهَا.
7 يَجْمَعُ كَنَدٍّ أَمْوَاهَ الْيَمِّ. يَجْعَلُ اللُّجَجَ فِي أَهْرَاءٍ.
8 لِتَخْشَ الرَّبَّ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ، وَمِنْهُ لِيَخَفْ كُلُّ سُكَّانِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.
9 لأَنَّهُ قَالَ فَكَانَ. هُوَ أَمَرَ فَصَارَ.
10 الرَّبُّ أَبْطَلَ مُؤَامَرَةَ الأُمَمِ. لاَشَى أَفْكَارَ الشُّعُوبِ.
11 أَمَّا مُؤَامَرَةُ الرَّبِّ فَإِلَى الأَبَدِ تَثْبُتُ. أَفْكَارُ قَلْبِهِ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.
12 طُوبَى لِلأُمَّةِ الَّتِي الرَّبُّ إِلهُهَا، الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ مِيرَاثًا لِنَفْسِهِ.
13 مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ نَظَرَ الرَّبُّ. رَأَى جَمِيعَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ.
14 مِنْ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاهُ تَطَلَّعَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ.
15 الْمُصَوِّرُ قُلُوبَهُمْ جَمِيعًا، الْمُنْتَبِهُ إِلَى كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.
16 لَنْ يَخْلُصَ الْمَلِكُ بِكِثْرَةِ الْجَيْشِ. الْجَبَّارُ لاَ يُنْقَذُ بِعِظَمِ الْقُوَّةِ.
17 بَاطِلٌ هُوَ الْفَرَسُ لأَجْلِ الْخَلاَصِ، وَبِشِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ لاَ يُنَجِّي.
18 هُوَذَا عَيْنُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ الرَّاجِينَ رَحْمَتَهُ،
19 لِيُنَجِّيَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ، وَلِيَسْتَحْيِيَهُمْ فِي الْجُوعِ.
20 أَنْفُسُنَا انْتَظَرَتِ الرَّبَّ. مَعُونَتُنَا وَتُرْسُنَا هُوَ.
21 لأَنَّهُ بِهِ تَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُنَا، لأَنَّنَا عَلَى اسْمِهِ الْقُدُّوسِ اتَّكَلْنَا.
22 لِتَكُنْ يَا رَبُّ رَحْمَتُكَ عَلَيْنَا حَسْبَمَا انْتَظَرْنَاكَ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

المزمور 31
 1 عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي.
2 أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذُنَكَ. سَرِيعًا أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ، بَيْتَ مَلْجَإٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي.
3 لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي.
4 أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي.
5 فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلهَ الْحَقِّ.
6 أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ.
7 أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ، لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي، وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي،
8 وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ، بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَّحْبِ رِجْلِي.
9 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيْق. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي.
10 لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ، وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي، وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي.
11 عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَارًا، وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ، وَرُعْبًا لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأَوْنِي خَارِجًا هَرَبُوا عَنِّي.
12 نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ.
13 لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعًا عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: «إِلهِي أَنْتَ».
15 فِي يَدِكَ آجَالِي. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِي وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ يَطْرُدُونَنِي.
16 أَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ. خَلِّصْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ.
17 يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ.
18 لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ، الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ، بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ.
19 مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ، وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ!
20 تَسْتُرُهُمْ بِسِتْرِ وَجْهِكَ مِنْ مَكَايِدِ النَّاسِ. تُخْفِيهِمْ فِي مَظَلَّةٍ مِنْ مُخَاصَمَةِ الأَلْسُنِ.
21 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَعَلَ عَجَبًا رَحْمَتَهُ لِيفِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ.
22 وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي حَيْرَتِي: «إِنِّي قَدِ انْقَطَعْتُ مِنْ قُدَّامِ عَيْنَيْكَ».
 وَلكِنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ.
23 أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ، 
وَمُجَازٍ بِكِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ.
24 لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ، يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ.-​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)

المزمور 38
 1 يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تُوَبِّخْنِي بِسَخَطِكَ، وَلاَ تُؤَدِّبْنِي بِغَيْظِكَ،
2 لأَنَّ سِهَامَكَ قَدِ انْتَشَبَتْ فِيَّ، وَنَزَلَتْ عَلَيَّ يَدُكَ.
3 لَيْسَتْ فِي جَسَدِي صِحَّةٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ غَضَبِكَ. لَيْسَتْ فِي عِظَامِي سَلاَمَةٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ خَطِيَّتِي.
4 لأَنَّ آثامِي قَدْ طَمَتْ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي. كَحِمْل ثَقِيل أَثْقَلَ مِمَّا أَحْتَمِلُ.
5 قَدْ أَنْتَنَتْ، قَاحَتْ حُبُرُ ضَرْبِي مِنْ جِهَةِ حَمَاقَتِي.
6 لَوِيتُ. انْحَنَيْتُ إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ ذَهَبْتُ حَزِينًا.
7 لأَنَّ خَاصِرَتَيَّ قَدِ امْتَلأَتَا احْتِرَاقًا، وَلَيْسَتْ فِي جَسَدِي صِحَّةٌ.
8 خَدِرْتُ وَانْسَحَقْتُ إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. كُنْتُ أَئِنُّ مِنْ زَفِيرِ قَلْبِي.
9 يَا رَبُّ، أَمَامَكَ كُلُّ تَأَوُّهِي، وَتَنَهُّدِي لَيْسَ بِمَسْتُورٍ عَنْكَ.
10 قَلْبِي خَافِقٌ. قُوَّتِي فَارَقَتْنِي، وَنُورُ عَيْنِي أَيْضًا لَيْسَ مَعِي.
11 أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيدًا.
12 وَطَالِبُو نَفْسِي نَصَبُوا شَرَكًا، وَالْمُلْتَمِسُونَ لِيَ الشَّرَّ تَكَلَّمُوا بِالْمَفَاسِدِ، وَالْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ يَلْهَجُونَ بِالْغِشِّ.
13 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَكَأَصَمَّ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. وَكَأَبْكَمَ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ.
14 وَأَكُونُ مِثْلَ إِنْسَانٍلاَ يَسْمَعُ، وَلَيْسَ فِي فَمِهِ حُجَّةٌ.
15 لأَنِّي لَكَ يَا رَبُّ صَبَرْتُ، أَنْتَ تَسْتَجِيبُ يَا رَبُّ إِلهِي.
16 لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: «لِئَلاَّ يَشْمَتُوا بِي». عِنْدَمَا زَلَّتْ قَدَمِي تَعَظَّمُوا عَلَيَّ.
17 لأَنِّي مُوشِكٌ أَنْ أَظْلَعَ، وَوَجَعِي مُقَابِلِي دَائِمًا.
18 لأَنَّنِي أُخْبِرُ بِإِثْمِي، وَأَغْتَمُّ مِنْ خَطِيَّتِي.
19 وَأَمَّا أَعْدَائِي فَأَحْيَاءٌ. عَظُمُوا. وَالَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي ظُلْمًا كَثُرُوا.
20 وَالْمُجَازُونَ عَنِ الْخَيْرِ بِشَرّ، يُقَاوِمُونَنِي لأَجْلِ اتِّبَاعِي الصَّلاَحَ.
21 لاَ تَتْرُكْنِي يَا رَبُّ. يَا إِلهِي، لاَ تَبْعُدْ عَنِّي.
22 أَسْرِعْ إِلَى مَعُونَتِي يَا رَبُّ يَا خَلاَصِي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)

المزمور 37
 1 لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ،
2 فَإِنَّهُمْ مِثْلَ الْحَشِيشِ سَرِيعًا يُقْطَعُونَ، وَمِثْلَ الْعُشْبِ الأَخْضَرِ يَذْبُلُونَ.
3 اتَّكِلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَافْعَلِ الْخَيْرَ. اسْكُنِ الأَرْضَ وَارْعَ الأَمَانَةَ.
4 وَتَلَذَّذْ بِالرَّبِّ فَيُعْطِيَكَ سُؤْلَ قَلْبِكَ.
5 سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي،
6 وَيُخْرِجُ مِثْلَ النُّورِ بِرَّكَ، وَحَقَّكَ مِثْلَ الظَّهِيرَةِ.
7 انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ وَاصْبِرْ لَهُ، وَلاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الَّذِي يَنْجَحُ فِي طَرِيقِهِ، مِنَ الرَّجُلِ الْمُجْرِي مَكَايِدَ.
8 كُفَّ عَنِ الْغَضَبِ، وَاتْرُكِ السَّخَطَ، وَلاَ تَغَرْ لِفِعْلِ الشَّرِّ،
9 لأَنَّ عَامِلِي الشَّرِّ يُقْطَعُونَ، وَالَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَ الرَّبَّ هُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.
10 بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍلاَ يَكُونُ الشِّرِّيرُ. تَطَّلِعُ فِي مَكَانِهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ.
11 أَمَّا الْوُدَعَاءُ فَيَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ، وَيَتَلَذَّذُونَ فِي كَثْرَةِ السَّلاَمَةِ.
12 الشِّرِّيرُ يَتَفَكَّرُ ضِدَّ الصِّدِّيقِ وَيُحَرِّقُ عَلَيْهِ أَسْنَانَهُ.
13 الرَّبُّ يَضْحَكُ بِهِ لأَنَّهُ رَأَى أَنَّ يَوْمَهُ آتٍ!
14 الأَشْرَارُ قَدْ سَلُّوا السَّيْفَ وَمَدُّوا قَوْسَهُمْ لِرَمْيِ الْمِسْكِينِ وَالْفَقِيرِ، لِقَتْلِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ طَرِيقُهُمْ.
15 سَيْفُهُمْ يَدْخُلُ فِي قَلْبِهِمْ، وَقِسِيُّهُمْ تَنْكَسِرُ.
16 اَلْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ثَرْوَةِ أَشْرَارٍ كَثِيرِينَ.
17 لأَنَّ سَوَاعِدَ الأَشْرَارِ تَنْكَسِرُ، وَعَاضِدُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ الرَّبُّ.
18 الرَّبُّ عَارِفٌ أَيَّامَ الْكَمَلَةِ، وَمِيرَاثُهُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَكُونُ.
19 لاَ يُخْزَوْنَ فِي زَمَنِ السُّوءِ، وَفِي أَيَّامِ الْجُوعِ يَشْبَعُونَ.
20 لأَنَّ الأَشْرَارَ يَهْلِكُونَ، وَأَعْدَاءُ الرَّبِّ كَبَهَاءِ الْمَرَاعِي. فَنُوا. كَالدُّخَانِ فَنُوا.
21 الشِّرِّيرُ يَسْتَقْرِضُ وَلاَ يَفِي، أَمَّا الصِّدِّيقُ فَيَتَرَأَّفُ وَيُعْطِي.
22 لأَنَّ الْمُبَارَكِينَ مِنْهُ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ، وَالْمَلْعُونِينَ مِنْهُ يُقْطَعُونَ.
23 مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ تَثَبَّتُ خَطَوَاتُ الإِنْسَانِ وَفِي طَرِيقِهِ يُسَرُّ.
24 إِذَا سَقَطَ لاَ يَنْطَرِحُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُسْنِدٌ يَدَهُ.
25 أَيْضًا كُنْتُ فَتىً وَقَدْ شِخْتُ، وَلَمْ أَرَ صِدِّيقًا تُخُلِّيَ عَنْهُ، وَلاَ ذُرِّيَّةً لَهُ تَلْتَمِسُ خُبْزًا.
26 الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ يَتَرَأَّفُ وَيُقْرِضُ، وَنَسْلُهُ لِلْبَرَكَةِ.
27 حِدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَافْعَلِ الْخَيْرَ، وَاسْكُنْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
28 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُحِبُّ الْحَقَّ، وَلاَ يَتَخَلَّى عَنْ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. إِلَى الأَبَدِ يُحْفَظُونَ. أَمَّا نَسْلُ الأَشْرَارِ فَيَنْقَطِعُ.
29 الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ وَيَسْكُنُونَهَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
30 فَمُ الصِّدِّيقِ يَلْهَجُ بِالْحِكْمَةِ، وَلِسَانُهُ يَنْطِقُ بِالْحَقِّ.
31 شَرِيعَةُ إِلهِهِ فِي قَلْبِهِ. لاَ تَتَقَلْقَلُ خَطَوَاتُهُ.
32 الشِّرِّيرُ يُرَاقِبُ الصِّدِّيقَ مُحَاوِلاً أَنْ يُمِيتَهُ.
33 الرَّبُّ لاَ يَتْرُكُهُ فِي يَدِهِ، وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ مُحَاكَمَتِهِ.
34 انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ وَاحْفَظْ طَرِيقَهُ، فَيَرْفَعَكَ لِتَرِثَ الأَرْضَ. إِلَى انْقِرَاضِ الأَشْرَارِ تَنْظُرُ.
35 قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الشِّرِّيرَ عَاتِيًا، وَارِفًا مِثْلَ شَجَرَةٍ شَارِقَةٍ نَاضِرَةٍ.
36 عَبَرَ فَإِذَا هُوَ لَيْسَ بِمَوْجُودٍ، وَالْتَمَسْتُهُ فَلَمْ يُوجَدْ.
37 لاَحِظِ الْكَامِلَ وَانْظُرِ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ، فَإِنَّ الْعَقِبَ لإِنْسَانِ السَّلاَمَةِ.
38 أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيُبَادُونَ جَمِيعًا. عَقِبُ الأَشْرَارِ يَنْقَطِعُ.
39 أَمَّا خَلاَصُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ فَمِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ، حِصْنِهمْ فِي زَمَانِ الضِّيقِ.
40 وَيُعِينُهُمُ الرَّبُّ وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ. يُنْقِذُهُمْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ وَيُخَلِّصُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمُ احْتَمَوْا بِهِ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)

المزمور (90) 
يا ربّ من جيل الى جيل 
 كنت معينا لنا. 
...
 من قبل أن تولد الجبال، 
 وتنشأ الأرض وساكنوها، 
 من الأزل الى الأبد أنت الله.. 
أشبعنا  باكراً من رحمتك، 
 فنرنم ونفرح كلّ أيامنا. 
فرحنا عن أيام عنائنا 
 وعن سنين رأينا فيها الشر..
أنعم يا ربّ علينا، 
 واحفظ لنا عمل أيدينا، 
 عمل أيدينا احفظه لنا.​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)

المزمور (88) 
أيها الربّ الاله مخلصنا، 
 في النهار والليل صرخت أمامك، ...
دع صلاتي تصل إليك، 
 وإلى صيحتي أمل اذنك... 
وعيني ذابت من العناء. 
أدعوك يا ربّ نهاراً وليلاً، 
 وإليك أبسط للصلاة كفي. 
بك يا ربّ استغيث، 
 وصلاتي باكراً تبادر إليك..​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)

المزمور 40

 1 اِنْتِظَارًا انْتَظَرْتُ الرَّبَّ، فَمَالَ إِلَيَّ وَسَمِعَ صُرَاخِي،
2 وَأَصْعَدَنِي مِنْ جُبِّ الْهَلاَكِ، مِنْ طِينِ الْحَمْأَةِ، وَأَقَامَ عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ رِجْلَيَّ. ثَبَّتَ خُطُوَاتِي،
3 وَجَعَلَ فِي فَمِي تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً، تَسْبِيحَةً لإِلهِنَا. كَثِيرُونَ يَرَوْنَ وَيَخَافُونَ وَيَتَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ....
4 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الرَّبَّ مُتَّكَلَهُ، وَلَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ إِلَى الْغَطَارِيسِ وَالْمُنْحَرِفِينَ إِلَى الْكَذِب.
5 كَثِيرًا مَا جَعَلْتَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهِي عَجَائِبَكَ وَأَفْكَارَكَ مِنْ جِهَتِنَا. لاَ تُقَوَّمُ لَدَيْكَ. لأُخْبِرَنَّ وَأَتَكَلَّمَنَّ بِهَا. زَادَتْ عَنْ أَنْ تُعَدَّ.
6 بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَتَقْدِمَةٍ لَمْ تُسَرَّ. أُذُنَيَّ فَتَحْتَ. مُحْرَقَةً وَذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ لَمْ تَطْلُبْ.
7 حِينَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: «هأَنَذَا جِئْتُ. بِدَرْجِالْكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّى:
8 أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلهِي سُرِرْتُ، وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي».
9 بَشَّرْتُ بِبِرّ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ. هُوَذَا شَفَتَايَ لَمْ أَمْنَعْهُمَا. أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَلِمْتَ.
10 لَمْ أَكْتُمْ عَدْلَكَ فِي وَسَطِ قَلْبِي. تَكَلَّمْتُ بِأَمَانَتِكَ وَخَلاَصِكَ. لَمْ أُخْفِ رَحْمَتَكَ وَحَقَّكَ عَنِ الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ.
11 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْ رَأْفَتَكَ عَنِّي. تَنْصُرُنِي رَحْمَتُكَ وَحَقُّكَ دَائِمًا.
12 لأَنَّ شُرُورًا لاَ تُحْصَى قَدِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. حَاقَتْ بِي آثامِي، وَلاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أُبْصِرَ. كَثُرَتْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شَعْرِ رَأْسِي، وَقَلْبِي قَدْ تَرَكَنِي.
13 اِرْتَضِ يَا رَبُّ بِأَنْ تُنَجِّيَنِي. يَا رَبُّ، إِلَى مَعُونَتِي أَسْرِعْ.
14 لِيَخْزَ وَلْيَخْجَلْ مَعًا الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لإِهْلاَكِهَا. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَلْيَخْزَ الْمَسْرُورُونَ بِأَذِيَّتِي.
15 لِيَسْتَوْحِشْ مِنْ أَجْلِ خِزْيِهِمِ الْقَائِلُونَ لِي: «هَهْ! هَهْ!».
16 لِيَبْتَهِجْ وَيَفْرَحْ بِكَ جَمِيعُ طَالِبِيكَ. لِيَقُلْ أَبَدًا مُحِبُّو خَلاَصِكَ: «يَتَعَظَّمُ الرَّبُّ».
17 أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِسْكِينٌ وَبَائِسٌ. الرَّبُّ يَهْتَمُّ بِي. عَوْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي أَنْتَ. يَا إِلهِي لاَ تُبْطِئْ.-​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)

المزمور 38

 1 يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تُوَبِّخْنِي بِسَخَطِكَ، وَلاَ تُؤَدِّبْنِي بِغَيْظِكَ،
2 لأَنَّ سِهَامَكَ قَدِ انْتَشَبَتْ فِيَّ، وَنَزَلَتْ عَلَيَّ يَدُكَ.
3 لَيْسَتْ فِي جَسَدِي صِحَّةٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ غَضَبِكَ. لَيْسَتْ فِي عِظَامِي سَلاَمَةٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ خَطِيَّتِي....
4 لأَنَّ آثامِي قَدْ طَمَتْ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي. كَحِمْل ثَقِيل أَثْقَلَ مِمَّا أَحْتَمِلُ.
5 قَدْ أَنْتَنَتْ، قَاحَتْ حُبُرُ ضَرْبِي مِنْ جِهَةِ حَمَاقَتِي.
6 لَوِيتُ. انْحَنَيْتُ إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ ذَهَبْتُ حَزِينًا.
7 لأَنَّ خَاصِرَتَيَّ قَدِ امْتَلأَتَا احْتِرَاقًا، وَلَيْسَتْ فِي جَسَدِي صِحَّةٌ.
8 خَدِرْتُ وَانْسَحَقْتُ إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. كُنْتُ أَئِنُّ مِنْ زَفِيرِ قَلْبِي.
9 يَا رَبُّ، أَمَامَكَ كُلُّ تَأَوُّهِي، وَتَنَهُّدِي لَيْسَ بِمَسْتُورٍ عَنْكَ.
10 قَلْبِي خَافِقٌ. قُوَّتِي فَارَقَتْنِي، وَنُورُ عَيْنِي أَيْضًا لَيْسَ مَعِي.
11 أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيدًا.
12 وَطَالِبُو نَفْسِي نَصَبُوا شَرَكًا، وَالْمُلْتَمِسُونَ لِيَ الشَّرَّ تَكَلَّمُوا بِالْمَفَاسِدِ، وَالْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ يَلْهَجُونَ بِالْغِشِّ.
13 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَكَأَصَمَّ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. وَكَأَبْكَمَ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ.
14 وَأَكُونُ مِثْلَ إِنْسَانٍلاَ يَسْمَعُ، وَلَيْسَ فِي فَمِهِ حُجَّةٌ.
15 لأَنِّي لَكَ يَا رَبُّ صَبَرْتُ، أَنْتَ تَسْتَجِيبُ يَا رَبُّ إِلهِي.
16 لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: «لِئَلاَّ يَشْمَتُوا بِي». عِنْدَمَا زَلَّتْ قَدَمِي تَعَظَّمُوا عَلَيَّ.
17 لأَنِّي مُوشِكٌ أَنْ أَظْلَعَ، وَوَجَعِي مُقَابِلِي دَائِمًا.
18 لأَنَّنِي أُخْبِرُ بِإِثْمِي، وَأَغْتَمُّ مِنْ خَطِيَّتِي.
19 وَأَمَّا أَعْدَائِي فَأَحْيَاءٌ. عَظُمُوا. وَالَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي ظُلْمًا كَثُرُوا.
20 وَالْمُجَازُونَ عَنِ الْخَيْرِ بِشَرّ، يُقَاوِمُونَنِي لأَجْلِ اتِّبَاعِي الصَّلاَحَ.
21 لاَ تَتْرُكْنِي يَا رَبُّ. يَا إِلهِي، لاَ تَبْعُدْ عَنِّي.
22 أَسْرِعْ إِلَى مَعُونَتِي يَا رَبُّ يَا خَلاَصِي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)

المزمور الثامن والأربعون
 .
1 عَظِيمٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ وَحَمِيدٌ جِدًّا فِي مَدِينَةِ إِلهِنَا، جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. 2 جَمِيلُ الارْتِفَاعِ، فَرَحُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، جَبَلُ صِهْيَوْنَ. فَرَحُ أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ، مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 3 اَللهُ فِي قُصُورِهَا يُعْرَفُ مَلْجَأً. 4 لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الْمُلُوكُ اجْتَمَعُوا. مَضَوْا جَمِيعًا. 5 لَمَّا رَأَوْا بُهِتُوا، ارْتَاعُوا،... فَرُّوا. 6 أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرِّعْدَةُ هُنَاكَ، وَالْمَخَاضُ كَوَالِدَةٍ. 7 بِرِيحٍ شَرْقِيَّةٍ تَكْسِرُ سُفُنَ تَرْشِيشَ. 8 كَمَا سَمِعْنَا هكَذَا رَأَيْنَا في مَدِينَةِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ، فِي مَدِينَةِ إِلهِنَا. اللهُ يُثَبِّتُهَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. سِلاَهْ. 9 ذَكَرْنَا يَا اَللهُ رَحْمَتَكَ فِي وَسَطِ هَيْكَلِكَ. 10 نَظِيرُ اسْمِكَ يَا اَللهُ تَسْبِيحُكَ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. يَمِينُكَ مَلآنَةٌ بِرًّا. 11 يَفْرَحُ جَبَلُ صِهْيَوْنَ، تَبْتَهِجُ بَنَاتُ يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ أَحْكَامِكَ. 12 طُوفُوا بِصِهْيَوْنَ، وَدُورُوا حَوْلَهَا. عُدُّوا أَبْرَاجَهَا. 13 ضَعُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ عَلَى مَتَارِسِهَا. تَأَمَّلُوا قُصُورَهَا لِكَيْ تُحَدِّثُوا بِهَا جِيلًا آخَرَ. 14 لأَنَّ اللهَ هذَا هُوَ إِلهُنَا إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. هُوَ يَهْدِينَا حَتَّى إِلَى الْمَوْتِ.​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)

المزمور 59

 1 أَنْقِذْنِي مِنْ أَعْدَائِي يَا إِلهِي. مِنْ مُقَاوِمِيَّ احْمِنِي.
2 نَجِّنِي مِنْ فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ، وَمِنْ رِجَالِ الدِّمَاءِ خَلِّصْنِي،
3 لأَنَّهُمْ يَكْمِنُونَ لِنَفْسِي. الأَقْوِيَاءُ يَجْتَمِعُونَ عَلَيَّ، لاَ لإِثْمِي وَلاَ لِخَطِيَّتِي يَا رَبُّ....
4 بِلاَ إِثْمٍ مِنِّي يَجْرُونَ وَيُعِدُّونَ أَنْفُسَهُمُ. اسْتَيْقِظْ إِلَى لِقَائِي وَانْظُرْ!
5 وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ انْتَبِهْ لِتُطَالِبَ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. كُلَّ غَادِرٍ أَثِيمٍ لاَ تَرْحَمْ. سِلاَهْ.
6 يَعُودُونَ عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ، يَهِرُّونَ مِثْلَ الْكَلْبِ، وَيَدُورُونَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ.
7 هُوَذَا يُبِقُّونَ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ. سُيُوفٌ فِي شِفَاهِهِمْ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «مَنْ سَامِعٌ؟ ».
8 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتَضْحَكُ بِهِمْ. تَسْتَهْزِئُ بِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.
9 مِنْ قُوَّتِهِ، إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَجِئُ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَلْجَإِي.
10 إِلهِي رَحْمَتُهُ تَتَقَدَّمُنِي. اللهُ يُرِينِي بِأَعْدَائِي.
11 لاَ تَقْتُلْهُمْ لِئَلاَّ يَنْسَى شَعْبِي. تَيِّهْهُمْ بِقُوَّتِكَ وَأَهْبِطْهُمْ يَا رَبُّ تُرْسَنَا.
12 خَطِيَّةُ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ هِيَ كَلاَمُ شِفَاهِهِمْ. وَلْيُؤْخَذُوا بِكِبْرِيَائِهِمْ، وَمِنَ اللَّعْنَةِ وَمِنَ الْكَذِب الَّذِي يُحَدِّثُونَ بِهِ.
13 أَفْنِ، بِحَنَق أَفْنِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُوا، وَلْيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللهَ مُتَسَلِّطٌ فِي يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. سِلاَهْ.
14 وَيَعُودُونَ عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ. يَهِرُّونَ مِثْلَ الْكَلْبِ، وَيَدُورُونَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ.
15 هُمْ يَتِيهُونَ لِلأَكْلِ. إِنْ لَمْ يَشْبَعُوا وَيَبِيتُوا.
16 أَمَّا أَنَا فَأُغَنِّي بِقُوَّتِكَ، وَأُرَنِّمُ بِالْغَدَاةِ بِرَحْمَتِكَ، لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ مَلْجَأً لِي،
 وَمَنَاصًا فِي يَوْمِ ضِيقِي.
17 يَا قُوَّتِي لَكَ أُرَنِّمُ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَلْجَإِي، إِلهُ رَحْمَتِي​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)

المزمور 61
 1 اِسْمَعْ يَا اَللهُ صُرَاخِي، وَاصْغَ إِلَى صَلاَتِي.
2 مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِِ أَدْعُوكَ إِذَا غُشِيَ عَلَى قَلْبِي. إِلَى صَخْرَةٍ أَرْفَعَ مِنِّي تَهْدِينِي.
3 لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ مَلْجَأً لِي، بُرْجَ قُوَّةٍ مِنْ وَجْهِ الْعَدُوِّ.
4 لأَسْكُنَنَّ فِي مَسْكَنِكَ إِلَى الدُّهُورِ. أَحْتَمِي بِسِتْرِ جَنَاحَيْكَ. سِلاَهْ.
5 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ يَا اَللهُ اسْتَمَعْتَ نُذُورِي. أَعْطَيْتَ مِيرَاثَ خَائِفِي اسْمِكَ.
6 إِلَى أَيَّامِ الْمَلِكِ تُضِيفُ أَيَّامًا. سِنِينُهُ كَدَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.
7 يَجْلِسُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. اجْعَلْ رَحْمَةً وَحَقًّا يَحْفَظَانِهِ.
8 هكَذَا أُرَنِّمُ لاسْمِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لِوَفَاءِ نُذُورِي يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا.-​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)

المزمور 64

 1 اِسْتَمِعْ يَا اَللهُ صَوْتِي فِي شَكْوَايَ. مِنْ خَوْفِ الْعَدُوِّ احْفَظْ حَيَاتِي.
2 اسْتُرْنِي مِنْ مُؤَامَرَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، مِنْ جُمْهُورِ فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،
3 الَّذِينَ صَقَلُوا أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ كَالسَّيْفِ. فَوَّقُوا سَهْمَهُمْ كَلاَمًا مُرًّا،...
4 لِيَرْمُوا الْكَامِلَ فِي الْمُخْتَفَى بَغْتَةً. يَرْمُونَهُ وَلاَ يَخْشَوْنَ.
5 يُشَدِّدُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ. يَتَحَادَثُونَ بِطَمْرِ فِخَاخٍ. قَالُوا: «مَنْ يَرَاهُمْ؟ ».
6 يَخْتَرِعُونَ إِثْمًا، تَمَّمُوا اخْتِرَاعًا مُحْكَمًا. وَدَاخِلُ الإِنْسَانِ وَقَلْبُهُ عَمِيقٌ.
7 فَيَرْمِيهِمِ اللهُ بِسَهْمٍ. بَغْتَةً كَانَتْ ضَرْبَتُهُمْ.
8 وَيُوقِعُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ. يُنْغِضُ الرَّأْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ.
9 وَيَخْشَى كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَيُخْبِرُ بِفِعْلِ اللهِ، وَبِعَمَلِهِ يَفْطَنُونَ.
10 يَفْرَحُ الصِّدِّيقُ بِالرَّبِّ وَيَحْتَمِي بِهِ، وَيَبْتَهِجُ كُلُّ الْمُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)

المزمور 63

 1 يَا اَللهُ، إِلهِي أَنْتَ. إِلَيْكَ أُبَكِّرُ. عَطِشَتْ إِلَيْكَ نَفْسِي، يَشْتَاقُ إِلَيْكَ جَسَدِي فِي أَرْضٍ نَاشِفَةٍ وَيَابِسَةٍ بِلاَ مَاءٍ،
2 لِكَيْ أُبْصِرَ قُوَّتَكَ وَمَجْدَكَ. كَمَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُكَ فِي قُدْسِكَ.
3 لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ. شَفَتَايَ تُسَبِّحَانِكَ....
4 هكَذَا أُبَارِكُكَ فِي حَيَاتِي. بِاسْمِكَ أَرْفَعُ يَدَيَّ.
5 كَمَا مِنْ شَحْمٍ وَدَسَمٍ تَشْبَعُ نَفْسِي، وَبِشَفَتَيْ الابْتِهَاجِ يُسَبِّحُكَ فَمِي.
6 إِذَا ذَكَرْتُكَ عَلَى فِرَاشِي، فِي السُّهْدِ أَلْهَجُ بِكَ،
7 لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ عَوْنًا لِي، وَبِظِلِّ جَنَاحَيْكَ أَبْتَهِجُ.
8 اِلْتَصَقَتْ نَفْسِي بِكَ. يَمِينُكَ تَعْضُدُنِي.
9 أَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلتَّهْلُكَةِ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي، فَيَدْخُلُونَ فِي أَسَافِلِ الأَرْضِ.
10 يُدْفَعُونَ إِلَى يَدَيِ السَّيْفِ. يَكُونُونَ نَصِيبًا لِبَنَاتِ آوَى.
11 أَمَّا الْمَلِكُ فَيَفْرَحُ بِاللهِ. يَفْتَخِرُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِهِ، لأَنَّ أَفْوَاهَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ تُسَدُّ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)

مزمور   
 الرب راعي،
 فلا يعوزني شي..
في مراع خضر يربضني،...
الى مياه الراحة يوردني..
يرد نفسي، 
 يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه..
اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت،
 لا اخاف شرا،
 لانك انت معي..
عصاك وعكازاك هما يعزيانني.
ترتب قدامي مأدبة،
 مسحت راسي .. امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)

المزمور 107
 1 اِحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ لأَنَّهُ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
2 لِيَقُلْ مَفْدِيُّو الرَّبِّ، الَّذِينَ فَدَاهُمْ مِنْ يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ،
3 وَمِنَ الْبُلْدَانِ جَمَعَهُمْ، مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَمِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ، مِنَ الشِّمَالِ وَمِنَ الْبَحْرِ.
4 تَاهُوا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي قَفْرٍ بِلاَ طَرِيق. لَمْ يَجِدُوا مَدِينَةَ سَكَنٍ.
5 جِيَاعٌ عِطَاشٌ أَيْضًا أَعْيَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ فِيهِمْ.
6 فَصَرَخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ، فَأَنْقَذَهُمْ مِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ،
7 وَهَدَاهُمْ طَرِيقًا مُسْتَقِيمًا لِيَذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَدِينَةِ سَكَنٍ.
8 فَلْيَحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ عَلَى رَحْمَتِهِ وَعَجَائِبِهِ لِبَنِي آدَمَ.
9 لأَنَّهُ أَشْبَعَ نَفْسًا مُشْتَهِيَةً وَمَلأَ نَفْسًا جَائِعَةً خُبْزًا،
10 الْجُلُوسَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ، مُوثَقِينَ بِالذُّلِّ وَالْحَدِيدِ.
11 لأَنَّهُمْ عَصَوْا كَلاَمَ اللهِ، وَأَهَانُوا مَشُورَةَ الْعَلِيِّ.
12 فَأَذَلَّ قُلُوبَهُمْ بِتَعَبٍ. عَثَرُوا وَلاَ مَعِينَ.
13 ثُمَّ صَرَخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ، فَخَلَّصَهُمْ مِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ.
14 أَخْرَجَهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلْمَةِ وَظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ، وَقَطَّعَ قُيُودَهُمْ.
15 فَلْيَحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ عَلَى رَحْمَتِهِ وَعَجَائِبِهِ لِبَنِي آدَمَ.
16 لأَنَّهُ كَسَّرَ مَصَارِيعَ نُحَاسٍ، وَقَطَّعَ عَوَارِضَ حَدِيدٍ.
17 وَالْجُهَّالُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ مَعْصِيَتِهِمْ، وَمِنْ آثامِهِمْ يُذَلُّونَ.
18 كَرِهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ كُلَّ طَعَامٍ، وَاقْتَرَبُوا إِلَى أَبْوَابِ الْمَوْتِ.
19 فَصَرَخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ، فَخَلَّصَهُمْ مِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ.
20 أَرْسَلَ كَلِمَتَهُ فَشَفَاهُمْ، وَنَجَّاهُمْ مِنْ تَهْلُكَاتِهِمْ.
21 فَلْيَحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ عَلَى رَحْمَتِهِ وَعَجَائِبِهِ لِبَنِي آدَمَ.
22 وَلْيَذْبَحُوا لَهُ ذَبَائِحَ الْحَمْدِ، وَلْيَعُدُّوا أَعْمَالَهُ بِتَرَنُّمٍ.
23 اَلنَّازِلُونَ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ فِي السُّفُنِ، الْعَامِلُونَ عَمَلاً فِي الْمِيَاهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ،
24 هُمْ رَأَوْا أَعْمَالَ الرَّبِّ وَعَجَائِبَهُ فِي الْعُمْقِ.
25 أَمَرَ فَأَهَاجَ رِيحًا عَاصِفَةً فَرَفَعَتْ أَمْوَاجَهُ.
26 يَصْعَدُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَهْبِطُونَ إِلَى الأَعْمَاقِ. ذَابَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ بِالشَّقَاءِ.
27 يَتَمَايَلُونَ وَيَتَرَنَّحُونَ مِثْلَ السَّكْرَانِ، وَكُلُّ حِكْمَتِهِمِ ابْتُلِعَتْ.
28 فَيَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ، وَمِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ يُخَلِّصُهُمْ.
29 يُهْدِئُ الْعَاصِفَةَ فَتَسْكُنُ، وَتَسْكُتُ أَمْوَاجُهَا.
30 فَيَفْرَحُونَ لأَنَّهُمْ هَدَأُوا، فَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى الْمَرْفَإِ الَّذِي يُرِيدُونَهُ.
31 فَلْيَحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ عَلَى رَحْمَتِهِ وَعَجَائِبِهِ لِبَنِي آدَمَ.
32 وَلْيَرْفَعُوهُ فِي مَجْمَعِ الشَّعْبِ، وَلْيُسَبِّحُوهُ فِي مَجْلِسِ الْمَشَايِخِ.
33 يَجْعَلُ الأَنْهَارَ قِفَارًا، وَمَجَارِيَ الْمِيَاهِ مَعْطَشَةً،
34 وَالأَرْضَ الْمُثْمِرَةَ سَبِخَةً مِنْ شَرِّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا.
35 يَجْعَلُ الْقَفْرَ غَدِيرَ مِيَاهٍ، وَأَرْضًا يَبَسًا يَنَابِيعَ مِيَاهٍ.
36 وَيُسْكِنُ هُنَاكَ الْجِيَاعَ فَيُهَيِّئُونَ مَدِينَةَ سَكَنٍ.
37 وَيَزْرَعُونَ حُقُولاً وَيَغْرِسُونَ كُرُومًا، فَتَصْنَعُ ثَمَرَ غَلَّةٍ.
38 وَيُبَارِكُهُمْ فَيَكْثُرُونَ جِدًّا، وَلاَ يُقَلِّلُ بَهَائِمَهُمْ.
39 ثُمَّ يَقِلُّونَ وَيَنْحَنُونَ مِنْ ضَغْطِ الشَّرِّ وَالْحُزْنِ.
40 يَسْكُبُ هَوَانًا عَلَى رُؤَسَاءَ، وَيُضِلُّهُمْ فِي تِيهٍ بِلاَ طَرِيق،
41 وَيُعَلِّي الْمِسْكِينَ مِنَ الذُّلِّ، وَيَجْعَلُ الْقَبَائِلَ مِثْلَ قُطْعَانِ الْغَنَمِ.
42 يَرَى ذلِكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمُونَ فَيَفْرَحُونَ، وَكُلُّ إِثْمٍ يَسُدُّ فَاهُ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2020)

مزمور 85 لِقَائِدِ الْمُنْشِدِينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِبَنِي قُورَحَ
1 يَا رَبُّ، قَدْ رَضِيتَ عَنْ أَرْضِكَ، وَأَرْجَعْتَ سَبْيَ يَعْقُوبَ.
2 إِذْ غَفَرْتَ لِشَعْبِكَ إِثْمَهُمْ، وَسَتَرْتَ خَطَايَاهُمْ كُلَّهَا. 
... 3 سَكَّنْتَ كُلَّ سَخَطِكَ. رَجَعْتَ عَنْ غَضَبِكَ الرَّهِيبِ. 
4 رُدَّنَا إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ مُخَلِّصَنَا، وَاصْرِفْ غَيْظَكَ عَنَّا. 
5 أَتَسْخَطُ عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ؟ أَتُطِيلُ غَضَبَكَ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ؟ 
6 أَمَا تُحْيِينَا مِنْ جَدِيدٍ فَيَفْرَحَ بِكَ شَعْبُكَ؟ 
7 أَظْهِرْ لَنَا رَحْمَتَكَ يَا رَبُّ، وَامْنَحْنَا خَلاصَكَ.
8 إِنِّي أَسْمَعُ مَا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ اللهُ الرَّبُّ، فَإِنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالسَّلامِ لِشَعْبِهِ وَلأَتْقِيَائِهِ، فَلَا يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الْجَهَالَةِ.
9 حَقّاً إِنَّ خَلاصَهُ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَهُ، لِكَيْ يُقِيمَ الْمَجْدُ فِي أَرْضِنَا. 
10 الرَّحْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ تَلاقَيَا، الْبِرُّ وَالسَّلامُ تَعَانَقَا. 
11 يَنْبُتُ الْحَقُّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَيُشْرِفُ الْبِرُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
12 أَيْضاً يُعْطِي الرَّبُّ الْخَيْرَ، فَتُنْتِجُ الأَرْضُ غَلَّاتِهَا الْوَافِرَةَ. 
13 يَتَقَدَّمُهُ الْبِرُّ، وَيُمَهِّدُ الطَّرِيقَ لِخَطَوَاتِهِ.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2020)

المزمور 132
 1 اُذْكُرْ يَا رَبُّ دَاوُدَ، كُلَّ ذُلِّهِ.
2 كَيْفَ حَلَفَ لِلرَّبِّ، نَذَرَ لِعَزِيزِ يَعْقُوبَ:
3 «لاَ أَدْخُلُ خَيْمَةَ بَيْتِي. لاَ أَصْعَدُ عَلَى سَرِيرِ فِرَاشِي.
4 لاَ أُعْطِي وَسَنًا لِعَيْنَيَّ، وَلاَ نَوْمًا لأَجْفَانِي،
5 أَوْ أَجِدَ مَقَامًا لِلرَّبِّ، مَسْكَنًا لِعَزِيزِ يَعْقُوبَ.
6 هُوَذَا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا بِهِ فِي أَفْرَاتَةَ. وَجَدْنَاهُ فِي حُقُولِ الْوَعْرِ.
7 لِنَدْخُلْ إِلَى مَسَاكِنِهِ. لِنَسْجُدْ عِنْدَ مَوْطِئِ قَدَمَيْهِ.
8 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ إِلَى رَاحَتِكَ، أَنْتَ وَتَابُوتُ عِزِّكَ.
9 كَهَنَتُكَ يَلْبَسُونَ الْبِرَّ، وَأَتْقِيَاؤُكَ يَهْتِفُونَ.
10 مِنْ أَجْلِ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِكَ لاَ تَرُدَّ وَجْهَ مَسِيحِكَ.
11 أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ لِدَاوُدَ بِالْحَقِّ لاَ يَرْجعُ عَنْهُ: 
«مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ بَطْنِكَ أَجْعَلُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّكَ.
12 إِنْ حَفِظَ بَنُوكَ عَهْدِي وَشَهَادَاتِي الَّتِي أُعَلِّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهَا،
 فَبَنُوهُمْ أَيْضًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَجْلِسُونَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّكَ
13 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدِ اخْتَارَ صِهْيَوْنَ. اشْتَهَاهَا مَسْكَنًا لَهُ:
14 هذِهِ هِيَ رَاحَتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ههُنَا أَسْكُنُ لأَنِّي اشْتَهَيْتُهَا.
15 طَعَامَهَا أُبَارِكُ بَرَكَةً. مَسَاكِينَهَا أُشْبعُ خُبْزًا.
16 كَهَنَتَهَا أُلْبِسُ خَلاَصًا، وَأَتْقِيَاؤُهَا يَهْتِفُونَ هُتَافًا.
17 هُنَاكَ أُنْبِتُ قَرْنًا لِدَاوُدَ. رَتَّبْتُ سِرَاجًا لِمَسِيحِي.
18 أَعْدَاءَهُ أُلْبِسُ خِزْيًا، وَعَلَيْهِ يُزْهِرُ إِكْلِيلُهُ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)

َالمزمور  ١٤٢ 
(صلاة في حالة الضيق والقلق) 
بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ. بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَتَضَرَّعُ.
أَسْكُبُ أَمَامَهُ شَكْوَايَ. بِضِيقِيْ قُدَّامَهُ أُخْبِرُ....
عِنْدَ مَا أَعْيَتْ رُوحِي فِيَّ، وَأَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ مَسْلَكِي. فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي أَسْلُكُ أَخْفَوْا لِي فَخًّا.
انْظُرْ إِلَى الْيَمِينِ وَأَبْصِرْ، فَلَيْسَ لِي عَارِفٌ. بَادَ عَنِّي الْمَنَاصُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ عَنْ نَفْسِي.
صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: «أَنْتَ مَلْجَإِي، نَصِيبِي فِي أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ».
أَصْغِ إِلَى صُرَاخِي، لأَنِّي قَدْ تَذَلَّلْتُ جِدًّا. نَجِّنِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنِّي.
أَخْرِجْ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ نَفْسِي، لِتَحْمِيدِ اسْمِكَ. الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَكْتَنِفُونَنِي، لأَنَّكَ تُحْسِنُ إِلَيَّ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)

المزمور 136
 1 اِحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ لأَنَّهُ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
2 احْمَدُوا إِلهَ الآلِهَةِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمتَهُ.
3 احْمَدُوا رَبَّ الأَرْبَابِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ....
4 الصَّانِعَ الْعَجَائِبَ الْعِظَامَ وَحْدَهُ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
5 الصَّانِعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِفَهْمٍ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
6 الْبَاسِطَ الأَرْضَ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
7 الصَّانِعَ أَنْوَارًا عَظِيمَةً، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
8 الشَّمْسَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
9 الْقَمَرَ وَالْكَوَاكِبَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
10 الَّذِي ضَرَبَ مِصْرَ مَعَ أَبْكَارِهَا، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
11 وَأَخْرَجَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
12 بِيَدٍ شَدِيدَةٍ وَذِرَاعٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
13 الَّذِي شَقَّ بَحْرَ سُوفٍ إِلَى شُقَق، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
14 وَعَبَّرَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي وَسَطِهِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
15 وَدَفَعَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَقُوَّتَهُ فِي بَحْرِ سُوفٍ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
16 الَّذِي سَارَ بِشَعْبِهِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
17 الَّذِي ضَرَبَ مُلُوكًا عُظَمَاءَ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
18 وَقَتَلَ مُلُوكًا أَعِزَّاءَ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
19 سِيحُونَ مَلِكَ الأَمُورِيِّينَ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
20 وَعُوجَ مَلِكَ بَاشَانَ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
21 وَأَعْطَى أَرْضَهُمْ مِيرَاثًا، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
22 مِيرَاثًا لإِسْرَائِيلَ عَبْدِهِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
23 الَّذِي فِي مَذَلَّتِنَا ذَكَرَنَا، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
24 وَنَجَّانَا مِنْ أَعْدَائِنَا، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
25 الَّذِي يُعْطِي خُبْزًا لِكُلِّ بَشَرٍ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
26 احْمَدُوا إِلهَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)

رفعتُ عينيّ إلى الجبال من حيثُ يأتي عوني.
معونتي من عند الربّ صانعِ السما والأرض.
لا يَدَعُ رِجْلَكَ تَزِلّ لا ينعسُ لا ينامْ 
 الربُّ يَحْفَظُكَ الربُّ سِتْرٌ لكَ. 
لا تؤذيكَ الشمسُ في النهارْ ولا القمرُ في الليلْ ...
يَحْفَظُكَ الربُّ من كلِّ سوءٍ يَحْفَظُ الربُّ نفسَكَ 
 يَحْفَظُ الربُّ ذهابَكَ وإيابَكَ من الآن وإلى الأبدْ.
من مز (ظ،ظ¢ظ،).​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)

المزمور المائة والسادس والأربعون(145 بالأجبية)
1 هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ. 2 أُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ فِي حَيَاتِي، وَأُرَنِّمُ لإِلهِي مَا دُمْتُ مَوْجُودًا. 3 لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ، وَلاَ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ حَيْثُ لاَ خَلاَصَ عِنْدَهُ. 4 تَخْرُجُ رُوحُهُ فَيَعُودُ إِلَى تُرَابِهِ. فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَفْسِهِ تَهْلِكُ أَفْكَارُهُ. 5 طُوبَى لِمَنْ إِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ مُعِينُهُ، وَرَجَاؤُهُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ، 6 الصَّانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ، الْ...بَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا. الْحَافِظِ الأَمَانَةَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 7 الْمُجْرِي حُكْمًا لِلْمَظْلُومِينَ، الْمُعْطِي خُبْزًا لِلْجِيَاعِ. الرَّبُّ يُطْلِقُ الأَسْرَى. 8 الرَّبُّ يَفْتَحُ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيِ. الرَّبُّ يُقَوِّمُ الْمُنْحَنِينَ. الرَّبُّ يُحِبُّ الصِّدِّيقِينَ. 9 الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ الْغُرَبَاءَ. يَعْضُدُ الْيَتِيمَ وَالأَرْمَلَةَ، أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَيُعَوِّجُهُ. 10 يَمْلِكُ الرَّبُّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، إِلهُكِ يَا صِهْيَوْنُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. هَلِّلُويَا.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)

​


----------



## ريمون انيس (1 سبتمبر 2020)

*ربنا يباركك .. مشاركات متميزة دائماً *​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)

ريمون انيس قال:


> *ربنا يباركك .. مشاركات متميزة دائماً *


اشكرك جدااااا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك خدمتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2020)

المزمور المائة والحادي والخمسون
1 أَنَا الصَغِيرُ فِي إِخْوَتِي، وَالحَدَثُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي، كُنْتُ رَاعِيًا غَنَمَ أَبِي. 2 يَدَايَ صَنَعَتَا الْأًرْغُنَ، وَأَصَابِعِي أَلِفَتْ الْمِزْمَارَ. هَلِّلُويَا. 3 أناْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُخَبِّرُ سَيِّدِي، هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يَسْتَجِيبُ لجميع الَّذِينَ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَيْهِ. 4 هُوَ أَرْسَلَ المَلاكَ ، هو رَفَعنِي مِنْ غَنَمِ أَبِي وَمَسَحَنِي بِدُهْنِ مِسْحَتِهِ. هَلِّلُويَا. 5 إِخْوَتِي حِسَانٌ وَكِبار وَالرَّبُّ لَمْ يُسَرُّ بِهِمْ. 6 خَرَجْتُ لِلِقَاءِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ فَلَعَنَنِي بِأَوْثَانِهِ.هَلِّلُويَا. 7 فاستَليْتُ سَيْفَهُ الَّذِي كَانَ بِيَدِهِ، وَنَزَعْتُ رَأْسَهُ عَنْهُ. 8 وَنَزَعْتُ الْعَارَ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. هَلِّلُويَا.


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)

المزمور (23) 
الربُّ راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيءٌ. 
في مراعٍ خضر يُريحني، ...
ومياهاً هادئة يوردوني. 
يُنعش نفسي، 
 يهديني إلى سبل الحقّ 
 من أجل أسمه. 
لو سرتُ في وادي ظلَّ الموت 
 لا أخاف شرًّ، لأنك انت معي. 
عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيانني. 
تُهيىء قُدَّامي مائدة تُجاه خصومي، 
 وتدهن بالطيب رأسي، وكأسي رويّة. 
الخير والرحمة يتبعانني كلَّ أيام حياتي، 
 وأسكن في بيت الربِّ إلى مدى الأيام​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)

المزمور الحادي والتسعون

1 الساكن في ستر العلي ، في ظل القدير يبيت
...
 2 أقول للرب: ملجإي وحصني. إلهي فأتكل عليه
3 لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبإ الخطر
4 بخوافيه يظللك، وتحت أجنحته تحتمي. ترس ومجن حقه
5 لا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار
6 ولا من وبإ يسلك في الدجى، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة
7 يسقط عن جانبك ألف، وربوات عن يمينك. إليك لا يقرب
8 إنما بعينيك تنظر وترى مجازاة الأشرار
9 لأنك قلت: أنت يارب ملجإي. جعلت العلي مسكنك
10 لا يلاقيك شر، ولا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك
11 لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك
12 على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك
13 على الأسد والصل تطأ . الشبل والثعبان تدوس
14 لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه . أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي
15 يدعوني فأستجيب له، معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده
16 من طول الأيام أشبعه ، وأريه خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)

المزامير 10
 1 يَا رَبُّ، لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيدًا؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ 2 فِي كِبْرِيَاءِ الشِّرِّيرِ يَحْتَرِقُ الْمِسْكِينُ. يُؤْخَذُونَ بِالْمُؤَامَرَةِ الَّتِي فَكَّرُوا بِهَا. 3 لأَنَّ الشِّرِّيرَ يَفْتَخِرُ بِشَهَوَاتِ نَفْسِهِ، وَالْخَاطِفُ يُجَدِّفُ. يُهِينُ الرَّبَّ. 4 الشِّرِّيرُ حَسَبَ تَشَامُخِ أَنْفِهِ يَقُولُ: «لاَ يُطَالِبُ». كُلُّ أَفْكَارِهِ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلهَ. 5 تَثْبُتُ سُبْلُهُ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. عَالِيَةٌ أَحْكَامُكَ فَوْقَهُ. كُلّ...ُ أَعْدَائِهِ يَنْفُثُ فِيهِمْ. 6 قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ. مِنْ دَوْرٍ إِلَى دَوْرٍ بِلاَ سُوءٍ». 7 فَمُهُ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَغِشًّا وَظُلْمًا. تَحْتَ لِسَانِهِ مَشَقَّةٌ وَإِثْمٌ. 8 يَجْلِسُ فِي مَكْمَنِ الدِّيَارِ، فِي الْمُخْتَفَيَاتِ يَقْتُلُ الْبَرِيَّ. عَيْنَاهُ تُرَاقِبَانِ الْمِسْكِينَ. 9 يَكْمُنُ فِي الْمُخْتَفَى كَأَسَدٍ فِي عِرِّيسِهِ. يَكْمُنُ لِيَخْطَفَ الْمِسْكِينَ. يَخْطَفُ الْمِسْكِينَ بِجَذْبِهِ فِي شَبَكَتِهِ، 10 فَتَنْسَحِقُ وَتَنْحَنِي وَتَسْقُطُ الْمَسَاكِينُ بِبَرَاثِنِهِ. 11 قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ نَسِيَ. حَجَبَ وَجْهَهُ. لاَ يَرَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 12 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. يَا اَللهُ ارْفَعْ يَدَكَ. لاَ تَنْسَ الْمَسَاكِينَ. 13 لِمَاذَا أَهَانَ الشِّرِّيرُ اللهَ؟ لِمَاذَا قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لاَ تُطَالِبُ»؟ 14 قَدْ رَأَيْتَ. لأَنَّكَ تُبْصِرُ الْمَشَقَّةَ وَالْغَمَّ لِتُجَازِيَ بِيَدِكَ. إِلَيْكَ يُسَلِّمُ الْمِسْكِينُ أَمْرَهُ. أَنْتَ صِرْتَ مُعِينَ الْيَتِيمِ. 15 اِحْطِمْ ذِرَاعَ الْفَاجِرِ. وَالشِّرِّيرُ تَطْلُبُ شَرَّهُ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُ. 16 الرَّبُّ مَلِكٌ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. بَادَتِ الأُمَمُ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ. 17 تَأَوُّهَ الْوُدَعَاءِ قَدْ سَمِعْتَ يَا رَبُّ. تُثَبِّتُ قُلُوبَهُمْ. تُمِيلُ أُذُنَكَ 18 لِحَقِّ الْيَتِيمِ وَالْمُنْسَحِقِ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَعُودَ أَيْضًا يَرْعَبُهُمْ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الأَرْضِ.




​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)

المزامير 9
 1 أَحْمَدُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي. أُحَدِّثُ بِجَمِيعِ عَجَائِبِكَ. 2 أَفْرَحُ وَأَبْتَهِجُ بِكَ. أُرَنِّمُ لاسْمِكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَلِيُّ. 3 عِنْدَ رُجُوعِ أَعْدَائِي إِلَى خَلْفٍ، يَسْقُطُونَ وَيَهْلِكُونَ مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ، 4 لأَنَّكَ أَقَمْتَ حَقِّي وَدَعْوَايَ. جَلَسْتَ عَلَى الْكُرْسِيِّ قَاضِيًا عَادِلًا. 5 انْتَهَرْتَ الأُمَمَ. أَهْلَكْتَ الشِّرِّيرَ. مَحَوْتَ اسْمَهُمْ... إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. 6 اَلْعَدُوُّ تَمَّ خَرَابُهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَهَدَمْتَ مُدُنًا. بَادَ ذِكْرُهُ نَفْسُهُ. 7 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَجْلِسُ. ثَبَّتَ لِلْقَضَاءِ كُرْسِيَّهُ، 8 وَهُوَ يَقْضِي لِلْمَسْكُونَةِ بِالْعَدْلِ. يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ. 9 وَيَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَلْجَأً لِلْمُنْسَحِقِ. مَلْجَأً فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ. 10 وَيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ طَالِبِيكَ يَا رَبُّ. 11 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ السَّاكِنِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ، أَخْبِرُوا بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ بِأَفْعَالِهِ. 12 لأَنَّهُ مُطَالِبٌ بِالدِّمَاءِ. ذَكَرَهُمْ. لَمْ يَنْسَ صُرَاخَ الْمَسَاكِينِ. 13 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ. انْظُرْ مَذَلَّتِي مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ، يَا رَافِعِي مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْمَوْتِ، 14 لِكَيْ أُحَدِّثَ بِكُلِّ تَسَابِيحِكَ فِي أَبْوَابِ ابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ، مُبْتَهِجًا بِخَلاَصِكَ. 15 تَوَرَّطَتِ الأُمَمُ فِي الْحُفْرَةِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوهَا. فِي الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي أَخْفَوْهَا انْتَشَبَتْ أَرْجُلُهُمْ. 16 مَعْرُوفٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ. قَضَاءً أَمْضَى. الشِّرِّيرُ يَعْلَقُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ. ضَرْبُ الأَوْتَارِ. سِلاَهْ. 17 اَلأَشْرَارُ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، كُلُّ الأُمَمِ النَّاسِينَ اللهَ. 18 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُنْسَى الْمِسْكِينُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. رَجَاءُ الْبَائِسِينَ لاَ يَخِيبُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. 19 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. لاَ يَعْتَزَّ الإِنْسَانُ. لِتُحَاكَمِ الأُمَمُ قُدَّامَكَ. 20 يَا رَبُّ اجْعَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ رُعْبًا لِيَعْلَمَ الأُمَمُ أَنَّهُمْ بَشَرٌ. سِلاَهْ.


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ سَيِّدُنَا، مَا أَمْجَدَ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ! حَيْثُ جَعَلْتَ جَلاَلَكَ فَوْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 2 مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ أَسَّسْتَ حَمْدًا بِسَبَبِ أَضْدَادِكَ، لِتَسْكِيتِ عَدُوٍّ وَمُنْتَقِمٍ. 3 إِذَا أَرَى سَمَاوَاتِكَ عَمَلَ أَصَابِعِكَ، الْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ الَّتِي كَوَّنْتَهَا، 4 فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ؟ وَابْنُ آدَم...َ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ؟ 5 وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلًا عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ. 6 تُسَلِّطُهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. جَعَلْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ: 7 الْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ جَمِيعًا، وَبَهَائِمَ الْبَرِّ أَيْضًا، 8 وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ، وَسَمَكَ الْبَحْرِ السَّالِكَ فِي سُبُلِ الْمِيَاهِ. 9 أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ سَيِّدُنَا، مَا أَمْجَدَ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ!


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 9
 1 أَحْمَدُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي. أُحَدِّثُ بِجَمِيعِ عَجَائِبِكَ. 2 أَفْرَحُ وَأَبْتَهِجُ بِكَ. أُرَنِّمُ لاسْمِكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَلِيُّ. 3 عِنْدَ رُجُوعِ أَعْدَائِي إِلَى خَلْفٍ، يَسْقُطُونَ وَيَهْلِكُونَ مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ، 4 لأَنَّكَ أَقَمْتَ حَقِّي وَدَعْوَايَ. جَلَسْتَ عَلَى الْكُرْسِيِّ قَاضِيًا عَادِلًا. 5 انْتَهَرْتَ الأُمَمَ. أَهْلَكْتَ الشِّرِّيرَ. مَحَوْتَ اسْمَهُمْ... إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. 6 اَلْعَدُوُّ تَمَّ خَرَابُهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَهَدَمْتَ مُدُنًا. بَادَ ذِكْرُهُ نَفْسُهُ. 7 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَجْلِسُ. ثَبَّتَ لِلْقَضَاءِ كُرْسِيَّهُ، 8 وَهُوَ يَقْضِي لِلْمَسْكُونَةِ بِالْعَدْلِ. يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ. 9 وَيَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَلْجَأً لِلْمُنْسَحِقِ. مَلْجَأً فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ. 10 وَيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ طَالِبِيكَ يَا رَبُّ. 11 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ السَّاكِنِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ، أَخْبِرُوا بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ بِأَفْعَالِهِ. 12 لأَنَّهُ مُطَالِبٌ بِالدِّمَاءِ. ذَكَرَهُمْ. لَمْ يَنْسَ صُرَاخَ الْمَسَاكِينِ. 13 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ. انْظُرْ مَذَلَّتِي مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ، يَا رَافِعِي مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْمَوْتِ، 14 لِكَيْ أُحَدِّثَ بِكُلِّ تَسَابِيحِكَ فِي أَبْوَابِ ابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ، مُبْتَهِجًا بِخَلاَصِكَ. 15 تَوَرَّطَتِ الأُمَمُ فِي الْحُفْرَةِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوهَا. فِي الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي أَخْفَوْهَا انْتَشَبَتْ أَرْجُلُهُمْ. 16 مَعْرُوفٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ. قَضَاءً أَمْضَى. الشِّرِّيرُ يَعْلَقُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ. ضَرْبُ الأَوْتَارِ. سِلاَهْ. 17 اَلأَشْرَارُ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، كُلُّ الأُمَمِ النَّاسِينَ اللهَ. 18 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُنْسَى الْمِسْكِينُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. رَجَاءُ الْبَائِسِينَ لاَ يَخِيبُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. 19 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. لاَ يَعْتَزَّ الإِنْسَانُ. لِتُحَاكَمِ الأُمَمُ قُدَّامَكَ. 20 يَا رَبُّ اجْعَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ رُعْبًا لِيَعْلَمَ الأُمَمُ أَنَّهُمْ بَشَرٌ. سِلاَهْ.





​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 10
 1 يَا رَبُّ، لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيدًا؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ 2 فِي كِبْرِيَاءِ الشِّرِّيرِ يَحْتَرِقُ الْمِسْكِينُ. يُؤْخَذُونَ بِالْمُؤَامَرَةِ الَّتِي فَكَّرُوا بِهَا. 3 لأَنَّ الشِّرِّيرَ يَفْتَخِرُ بِشَهَوَاتِ نَفْسِهِ، وَالْخَاطِفُ يُجَدِّفُ. يُهِينُ الرَّبَّ. 4 الشِّرِّيرُ حَسَبَ تَشَامُخِ أَنْفِهِ يَقُولُ: «لاَ يُطَالِبُ». كُلُّ أَفْكَارِهِ أَنَّهُ لاَ ...إِلهَ. 5 تَثْبُتُ سُبْلُهُ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. عَالِيَةٌ أَحْكَامُكَ فَوْقَهُ. كُلُّ أَعْدَائِهِ يَنْفُثُ فِيهِمْ. 6 قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ. مِنْ دَوْرٍ إِلَى دَوْرٍ بِلاَ سُوءٍ». 7 فَمُهُ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَغِشًّا وَظُلْمًا. تَحْتَ لِسَانِهِ مَشَقَّةٌ وَإِثْمٌ. 8 يَجْلِسُ فِي مَكْمَنِ الدِّيَارِ، فِي الْمُخْتَفَيَاتِ يَقْتُلُ الْبَرِيَّ. عَيْنَاهُ تُرَاقِبَانِ الْمِسْكِينَ. 9 يَكْمُنُ فِي الْمُخْتَفَى كَأَسَدٍ فِي عِرِّيسِهِ. يَكْمُنُ لِيَخْطَفَ الْمِسْكِينَ. يَخْطَفُ الْمِسْكِينَ بِجَذْبِهِ فِي شَبَكَتِهِ، 10 فَتَنْسَحِقُ وَتَنْحَنِي وَتَسْقُطُ الْمَسَاكِينُ بِبَرَاثِنِهِ. 11 قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ نَسِيَ. حَجَبَ وَجْهَهُ. لاَ يَرَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 12 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. يَا اَللهُ ارْفَعْ يَدَكَ. لاَ تَنْسَ الْمَسَاكِينَ. 13 لِمَاذَا أَهَانَ الشِّرِّيرُ اللهَ؟ لِمَاذَا قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لاَ تُطَالِبُ»؟ 14 قَدْ رَأَيْتَ. لأَنَّكَ تُبْصِرُ الْمَشَقَّةَ وَالْغَمَّ لِتُجَازِيَ بِيَدِكَ. إِلَيْكَ يُسَلِّمُ الْمِسْكِينُ أَمْرَهُ. أَنْتَ صِرْتَ مُعِينَ الْيَتِيمِ. 15 اِحْطِمْ ذِرَاعَ الْفَاجِرِ. وَالشِّرِّيرُ تَطْلُبُ شَرَّهُ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُ. 16 الرَّبُّ مَلِكٌ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. بَادَتِ الأُمَمُ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ. 17 تَأَوُّهَ الْوُدَعَاءِ قَدْ سَمِعْتَ يَا رَبُّ. تُثَبِّتُ قُلُوبَهُمْ. تُمِيلُ أُذُنَكَ 18 لِحَقِّ الْيَتِيمِ وَالْمُنْسَحِقِ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَعُودَ أَيْضًا يَرْعَبُهُمْ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الأَرْضِ.


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 24 (23 في الأجبية)
1 لِلرَّبِّ الأَرْضُ وَمِلْؤُهَا. الْمَسْكُونَةُ، وَكُلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا. 2 لأَنَّهُ عَلَى الْبِحَارِ أَسَّسَهَا، وَعَلَى الأَنْهَارِ ثَبَّتَهَا. 3 مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ؟ وَمَنْ يَقُومُ فِي مَوْضِعِ قُدْسِهِ؟ 4 اَلطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ، وَالنَّقِيُّ الْقَلْبِ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْمِلْ نَفْسَهُ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَلاَ حَلَفَ كَذِبًا. 5 يَحْمِلُ بَرَكَ...ةً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، وَبِرًّا مِنْ إِلهِ خَلاَصِهِ. 6 هذَا هُوَ الْجِيلُ الطَّالِبُهُ، الْمُلْتَمِسُونَ وَجْهَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ. سِلاَهْ. 7 اِرْفَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْتَاجُ رُؤُوسَكُنَّ، وَارْتَفِعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَبْوَابُ الدَّهْرِيَّاتُ، فَيَدْخُلَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. 8 مَنْ هُوَ هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ الْجَبَّارُ، الرَّبُّ الْجَبَّارُ فِي الْقِتَالِ. 9 ارْفَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْتَاجُ رُؤُوسَكُنَّ، وَارْفَعْنَهَا أَيَّتُهَا الأَبْوَابُ الدَّهْرِيَّاتُ، فَيَدْخُلَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. 10 مَنْ هُوَ هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ هُوَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. سِلاَهْ




​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 23 (22 في الأجبية)
1 الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. 2 فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي. 3 يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. 4 أَيْضًا إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي. 5 تُرَتِّبُ قُدَّامِي مَائِدَةً تُجَاهَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. مَسَحْتَ بِالدُّهْنِ رَأْسِي. كَأْسِي رَيَّا. 6 إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ.


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي، بَعِيدًا عَنْ خَلاَصِي، عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ 2 إِلهِي، فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ، فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوَّ لِي. 3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجَوْا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزَوْا. 6 أَمَّا... أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8 «اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ». 9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنًّا عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي. 10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلهِي. 11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي، لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. 13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. 16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. 19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ، فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي، أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ، وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي. 22 أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ. 23 يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ! مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَاخْشَوْهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعًا! 24 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يُرْذِلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمِسْكِينِ، وَلَمْ يَحْجُبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ، بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ اسْتَمَعَ. 25 مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ. 26 يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 27 تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ. 28 لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ، وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ. 29 أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ. 30 الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 31 يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرهِ شَعْبًا سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ.


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 24 (23 في الأجبية)
1 لِلرَّبِّ الأَرْضُ وَمِلْؤُهَا. الْمَسْكُونَةُ، وَكُلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا. 2 لأَنَّهُ عَلَى الْبِحَارِ أَسَّسَهَا، وَعَلَى الأَنْهَارِ ثَبَّتَهَا. 3 مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ؟ وَمَنْ يَقُومُ فِي مَوْضِعِ قُدْسِهِ؟ 4 اَلطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ، وَالنَّقِيُّ الْقَلْبِ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْمِلْ نَفْسَهُ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَلاَ حَلَفَ كَذِبًا. 5 يَحْمِلُ بَرَكَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، وَبِرًّا مِنْ إِلهِ خَلاَصِهِ. 6 هذَا هُوَ الْجِيلُ الط...َّالِبُهُ، الْمُلْتَمِسُونَ وَجْهَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ. سِلاَهْ. 7 اِرْفَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْتَاجُ رُؤُوسَكُنَّ، وَارْتَفِعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَبْوَابُ الدَّهْرِيَّاتُ، فَيَدْخُلَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. 8 مَنْ هُوَ هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ الْجَبَّارُ، الرَّبُّ الْجَبَّارُ فِي الْقِتَالِ. 9 ارْفَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْتَاجُ رُؤُوسَكُنَّ، وَارْفَعْنَهَا أَيَّتُهَا الأَبْوَابُ الدَّهْرِيَّاتُ، فَيَدْخُلَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. 10 مَنْ هُوَ هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ هُوَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ. سِلاَهْ.




​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 23 (22 في الأجبية)
1 الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. 2 فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي. 3 يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. 4 أَيْضًا إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي. 5 تُرَتِّبُ قُدَّامِي مَائِدَةً تُجَاهَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. مَسَحْتَ بِالدُّهْنِ رَأْسِي. كَأْسِي رَيَّا. 6 إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ.


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 22
 1 إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي، بَعِيدًا عَنْ خَلاَصِي، عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ 2 إِلهِي، فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ، فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوَّ لِي. 3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجَوْا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزَوْا. 6 أَمَّا... أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8 «اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ». 9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنًّا عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي. 10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلهِي. 11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي، لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. 13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. 16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. 19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ، فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي، أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ، وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي. 22 أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ. 23 يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ! مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَاخْشَوْهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعًا! 24 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يُرْذِلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمِسْكِينِ، وَلَمْ يَحْجُبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ، بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ اسْتَمَعَ. 25 مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ. 26 يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 27 تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ. 28 لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ، وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ. 29 أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ. 30 الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 31 يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرهِ شَعْبًا سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ.


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 21
 1 يَا رَبُّ، بِقُوَّتِكَ يَفْرَحُ الْمَلِكُ، وَبِخَلاَصِكَ كَيْفَ لاَ يَبْتَهِجُ جِدًّا! 2 شَهْوَةَ قَلْبِهِ أَعْطَيْتَهُ، وَمُلْتَمَسَ شَفَتَيْهِ لَمْ تَمْنَعْهُ. سِلاَهْ. 3 لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُهُ بِبَرَكَاتِ خَيْرٍ. وَضَعْتَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ تَاجًا مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. 4 حَيَاةً سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطَيْتَهُ. طُولَ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. 5 عَظِيمٌ مَجْدُهُ بِخَلاَصِكَ، جَلاَلً...ا وَبَهَاءً تَضَعُ عَلَيْهِ. 6 لأَنَّكَ جَعَلْتَهُ بَرَكَاتٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. تُفَرِّحُهُ ابْتِهَاجًا أَمَامَكَ. 7 لأَنَّ الْمَلِكَ يَتَوَكَّلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ، وَبِنِعْمَةِ الْعَلِيِّ لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ. 8 تُصِيبُ يَدُكَ جَمِيعَ أَعْدَائِكَ. يَمِينُكَ تُصِيبُ كُلَّ مُبْغِضِيكَ. 9 تَجْعَلُهُمْ مِثْلَ تَنُّورِ نَارٍ فِي زَمَانِ حُضُورِكَ. الرَّبُّ بِسَخَطِهِ يَبْتَلِعُهُمْ وَتَأْكُلُهُمُ النَّارُ. 10 تُبِيدُ ثَمَرَهُمْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِ بَنِي آدَمَ. 11 لأَنَّهُمْ نَصَبُوا عَلَيْكَ شَرًّا. تَفَكَّرُوا بِمَكِيدَةٍ. لَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوهَا. 12 لأَنَّكَ تَجْعَلُهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ. تُفَوِّقُ السِّهَامَ عَلَى أَوْتَارِكَ تِلْقَاءَ وُجُوهِهِمْ. 13 ارْتَفِعْ يَا رَبُّ بِقُوَّتِكَ. نُرَنِّمْ وَنُنَغِّمْ بِجَبَرُوتِكَ.


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2020)

الساكن فى ستر العلى فى ظل القدير يبيت
 أقول للرب ملجأى الهى اتكلت علية
 لا أخاف شراً أنت معى عصاك و عكازك يعزياننى
 لا أخاف شراً أنت معى مسحت بالدهن رأسى كأسى ريا
 لأنة يخبئنى فى مظلتة فى يوم الشر...
يسترنى بستر خيمتة على صخرة يرفعنى
 لأنة تعلق بى لذا سأنجيه
 يدعونى فأستجيب معه أنا فى الضيق​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)

سفر المزامير 31
 1 عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي. 2 أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذُنَكَ. سَرِيعًا أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ، بَيْتَ مَلْجَإٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي. 3 لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي. 4 أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي. 5 فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلهَ الْحَقِّ. 6 أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَا...عُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. 7 أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ، لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي، وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي، 8 وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ، بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَّحْبِ رِجْلِي. 9 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيْق. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي. 10 لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ، وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي، وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي. 11 عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَارًا، وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ، وَرُعْبًا لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأَوْنِي خَارِجًا هَرَبُوا عَنِّي. 12 نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ. 13 لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعًا عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي. 14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: «إِلهِي أَنْتَ». 15 فِي يَدِكَ آجَالِي. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِي وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ يَطْرُدُونَنِي. 16 أَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ. خَلِّصْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ. 17 يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. 18 لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ، الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ، بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ. 19 مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ، وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ! 20 تَسْتُرُهُمْ بِسِتْرِ وَجْهِكَ مِنْ مَكَايِدِ النَّاسِ. تُخْفِيهِمْ فِي مَظَلَّةٍ مِنْ مُخَاصَمَةِ الأَلْسُنِ. 21 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَعَلَ عَجَبًا رَحْمَتَهُ لِي فِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ. 22 وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي حَيْرَتِي: «إِنِّي قَدِ انْقَطَعْتُ مِنْ قُدَّامِ عَيْنَيْكَ». وَلكِنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ. 23 أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ، وَمُجَازٍ بِكِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ. 24 لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ، يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ.




​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)

سفر المزامير 23 (22 في الأجبية)
1 الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. 2 فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي. 3 يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. 4 أَيْضًا إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي. 5 تُرَتِّبُ قُدَّامِي مَائِدَةً تُجَاهَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. مَسَحْتَ بِالدُّهْنِ رَأْسِي. كَأْسِي رَيَّا. 6 إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ.​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------

